# Rimless 10 Gallon - Zongtseng



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump it's a great tank....

Here's the tank right now:









D. Diandra?









Hygropholia Polysperma:









Ludwiga Repens:









Attaching Windelov Fern to driftwood:


----------



## Dan in Aus (Feb 10, 2008)

Good job i like it


----------



## jsigone (May 15, 2007)

good stuff


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looks nice, just needs a foreground and maybe a slightly more defined midground (depending on how much of a foreground you want).


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an updated video of the tank: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDi_qUQlFwg


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a full tank shot approximately March 4:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an RCS on macro:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

New plants courtesy of Wingsdlc


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Here's an RCS on macro:


Thats a _very_ solid RCS you got there!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> Thats a _very_ solid RCS you got there!


Thanks Not a bad pic for a point-and-shoot digital camera


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice. :thumbsup:

What do you think of the Turbo CO2 system? I was considering getting one for my tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

irishspy said:


> What do you think of the Turbo CO2 system? I was considering getting one for my tank.


It's a great CO2 system!!! Although in my experience, whenever you leave the venturi pump off for a couple of days, it gets a little clogged up and you have to rinse it out under the sink:icon_sad:

Updated pic: w


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump I want some comments on easy-low light plants (that won't block out the light from other plants) that can cover up the heater and powerhead in the back left hand corner. Plus comments.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

some anacharis, or hornwort weighted down would work.

your tank is kinda disorganized. whats that plant in the front? its too tall and not carpeting. try making a moss carpet. and your ludwiga (its a ludwiga right? under the black rectangle) seems to be dying, its either from low light or lack of enough CO2.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

ZTM-

The tank looks good. That RCS looks more like a mini lobster than a shrimp.

To me, it looks like the tank is a little higher light than what you have been saying. Are you having any problems with plants starting to melt or getting a large amount of algae on the leaves? I'm not sure I would consider the tank low light based on the way it looks in the pics.

Keep us posted on the progress! Looks like things are off to a good start.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Marsilea in the front
2. I have some brown algae on the leaves and some black algae on the Marsilea (but I bought the Marsilea from the S&S here)


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> 2. I have some brown algae on the leaves and some black algae on the Marsilea (but I bought the Marsilea from the S&S here)


Thats what I thought. I have a feeling that you are a little deficient in the CO2 and then possibly in the fert department. I had the leaf algae that started brown and then turned to a blackish color and I think the biggest contributing factor was low CO2 levels. I upped my CO2 and then upped my fert dosing and it went away.

You might be experiencing a similar problem.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

I'd say hornwort for that back area.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

New Ozelot Sword Leaf:









All plant experts please answer this: You see that crinkle on the left side of the new leaf? Is that something I should worry about?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Most recent pic:









Comment on this as well as the above picture.


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

Really great.
It will look good when it fills more


----------



## blazeyreef (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks great, but I dont see that cute pygmy loach in your sig?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It's the yellow/silver striped thing above the Java Moss on the driftwood.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here' an update of the tank (4/5/08):









Pre-filter is on the intake because I got some new Crystal Black Shrimp and I wanna protect them:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Zoo,

Very nice shrimp. I like the black ones better than the red and white for some reason. I guess they are a little more natural looking. 

Did the Marsilea come in with the algae on it? If it did I am really quite sorry. I thought it was pretty clean. Let me know if I can do anything for you.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

There's only a couple stems (7 or so) with a couple spots of black-ish looking algae. But it's ok, it's doing really well!!! I see a new runner every couple of days:biggrin::bounce::thumbsup::icon_smil

I'm thinking of turning it into a shrimp tank with 3 Endlers (Livebearers)....

EDIT: Here's some BBA on Ludwiga that I want to get rid of:









Should I just clip off the affected leaves?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

I always start by removing the affected areas. At least most of them. It seems you I always miss some. That's why after the removal I do a spot treatment of either hydrogen peroxide or excel around the affected areas. The remaining BBA will turn red and die off. 

As stated somewhere above it looks to me also that you have a little bit of a CO2 issue. 

When I get my little out breaks I know that it's time to either clean my diffuser or turn the valve up a notch after doing the removal and treatment.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the clearest shot of the aquarium I could get (taken April 14 at approx. 9:50 pm): 











And here's an RCS sharing the driftwood with a CBS:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump I really want comments


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

cool little tank


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice little tank. It reminds me a good amount of my first tank as well after getting into the hobby. 

Very nice solid RCS. I pulled out the remaining RCS from my 55g when I took it down today, and I guess not doing anything to a tank for 4-5 months does add up. There were only about two dozen. Planarias where really bad there.

I think that rock is a little much but very cool at the same time.

-Andrew
Always good to see younger people on here, and you're really young being younger than me!:thumbsup: (I'm 16 these days =P)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

What how do you know how old I am? 

Here's one of my colorful Endler's. The color doesn't show up very well because the flash is on, but he's a beautiful shade of orange, black, and green:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some new CRS courtesy of kingnitro1


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone ID this stem plant for me:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice CRS, hopefully they do great for you!



> What how do you know how old I am?


I think you posted somewhere you where one of the younger members, maybe I'm wrong. Hard to keep all the details straight with all the new forum members.

-Andrew


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I really need an ID on the stem plant  Maybe Rotala Green?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks like HM...the large version of HC... can't spell the full names. it is commonly called pearl weed.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok guys, I'm thinking of turning this into a Mountain scape. I have a carpet in the front, so all you see is the other bakground plants and the driftwood and zebra rock standing up :]


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have any tips on how to make Marselia carpet?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm...well, adding on to my previous post, here's some pics:









Emersed growth Hygro Polysperma and Water Sprite Station:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some updated pics:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ew it's BBA 






















































Someone give me tips on how to aquascape my tank...please


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't updated in a while...here's a FTS (tell me which one is clearer):


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hasn't been updated in a really long time...hope I see some people reply to this:icon_cry:

Happy, fed Otocinclus:



























FTS (water bottle is to cool down tank, cup is for baby RCS, breeding trap is holding plants I'm selling):


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

still got a lot floating, eh? the floating thing on the right, is that an API master kit cover?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> still got a lot floating, eh? the floating thing on the right, is that an API master kit cover?


I don't see what you're talking about


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i use mine to hold plant trimming til sale. if you dont use it, it sure looks like you do


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that...the breeding tank. Yeah, I don't know where else to put them:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a FTS taken at 10:40 pm:









I used some aluminum foil to reflect some more light:









And refilled my CO2, so everything is growing now

I'm currently trying to expand the Rotala patch so that it covers the pre-filter. Hope it works out


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey it looks like your four leaf clover is starting to grow in. 

The tank is looking quite nice!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it is, and so is the Rotala. I LOVE your plants

March 19, 2008:









July 3, 2008:









It grew ALOT is all I have to say. I'd like some opinions from people (cough Tex Gal, who has the best 10 gallon in the world) on how to aquascape it to make it look like the awesome ones in magazines.


----------



## JoshP (May 4, 2008)

tin foil is supposed to be very bad as a reflector. Thats what I have read many times at least.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I noticed a difference before and after I added the tin foil


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> how to aquascape it to make it look like the awesome ones in magazines


 I think one of the biggest things I have found to work in an aquascape is perspective and plant groupings. Place small leaf plants behind larger leaf plants makes the tank look deeper and tight groups of plants make it look more natural.

Photo work also does wonders. For some reason angled shots always look way sweeter than a straight on shot.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

JoshP said:


> tin foil is supposed to be very bad as a reflector. Thats what I have read many times at least.


Actually this was proved false by hoppycalif. It is almost as good as glossy white paint


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

I love the tank. will the differnet shrimps you have interbreed? I like the breeder box idea for babies. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Cherry Shrimp and Crystal Red Shrimp will not interbreed.

And actually the breeding box is to hold plants that I'm selling:hihi:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Yes it is, and so is the Rotala. I LOVE your plants It grew ALOT is all I have to say. I'd like some opinions from people (cough Tex Gal, who has the best 10 gallon in the world) on how to aquascape it to make it look like the awesome ones in magazines.


Thanks a lot for such kind words. You flatter me! :redface:

I think you have come a long way with your tank!  It was a good idea for you to put the reflective aluminum on your hood. It helps a lot in tanks like ours. I was trying to find out what wattage your CFL are but didn't see that. How many wpg do you have? I guess you know what I have on my tank. Since I switched to the more powerful lights I am FINALLY!!! having success with downoi, (like the 4th or 5th try here!!!) I certainly wouldn't want to recommend plants that need more light than you have.

Wingsdlc gave good advice about perspective and plant groupings. I would carry that one step further. The smaller the tank you have, the smaller the size plants you can use. The crypt in your tank is the largest plant I would use. Plants that are large and will be VERY hard to keep small enough are your ludwigia, sunset hygro, & the sword in the back. (Is wisteria in there too?.. if so it also gets too big too fast.) If you did use the wisteria and ludwigia, you'd have to trim them about every day! You would have to keep them very small for those plants. It would be working against the nature of the plant. The rotala green is a great size for your tank! I like it in the back where you have it. I would maybe think about plants like that. You could used Rotala Wallichi, Rotala Nanjenshan, a dwarf Bacopa. Micranthemum umbrosum is a great background plant for a small tank. The idea is smaller plants, different leaf shapes, textures & colors. Each shape and style will play off of one another and be interesting. Look at the plant finder and pick out some you like. There are so many choices.

The marsilea is nice. I do think with more light it will hug the substrate like glosso. You could have little peninsulas of different leafed plants coming from the midground breaking into the Marsiliea. Suggestions include compact hygro, downoi, Ranunculus inundatus (You get the idea). It will give you interest and depth.

You need a middle ground. Your crypts will make a nice middle ground at their present size. Fill in your middle ground with your log coming out of it and up. You could also use flame moss (as it grows up_and Anubias, lobelia cardinalis (small). You get the idea.

I hope I haven't spoken out of turn. I really think you have come a long way. You have done some great things.... You are just not done... (We never want to be done- we'd get bored! ) Just remember 3 tiers of plant levels, not in straight lines, with different leaves, shapes and sizes. You are really learning fast! :biggrin:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

They were 2x20 watt screw-in CF, but one of them blew out, so now I'm getting a Nova Extreme T5 2x24 watt (thanks waterfaller1 ) hope fully by the end of the week.

Maybe I could replace all the Water Sprite with Hygro Polysperma? Idk Water Sprite grows too fast for me:hihi:

I could see what kind of plants my LFS has...90% chance they won't have Downoi, which I really want :tongue: 

The right side of the Marselia isn't doing to well, I hope to get some ET soon, if my dad will let me:icon_roll 

Do you (or anyone else) think that the Java Moss on the driftwood is too puffy? I could trim it smaller and re-string the smaller portions onto empty spots on the driftwood.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Ygpm


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your kindness Tex Gal

Well, it seems like I won't be able to Keep CRS anymore...the temperature gets too high for them to live comfortably, so I guess this'll have to be an RCS tank. I still have some left though, I just don't know if they'll survive through Summer.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your welcome! 

So sorry to hear about your CRS. You sure it's the temp and not something else? I keep my a/c on 77 or 78 and have the hood light on and mine are very happy. I do leave the top open some.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

You're up late:hihi:

The temp. has been in the low 80's most of the time, rarely does it get into 78 or 76.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

:biggrin:









If wild color RCS breed with regular RCS, will there be hybrid shrimp, or is it just like breeding CRS and CBS:


----------



## stargate_geek (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's hope someone answers this...or else I'll have to make a new topic.

If wild-color RCS breed with regular RCS, will the babies be hybrid, or some will be wild color and others will be red?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my CRS have been selectively bred (somehow) to withstand high temps...is that possible??? The temp. has been 80-84 lately, and I don't think any of them have died


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> :biggrin:


What is this? You can't just put this up without an explanation. 
Looking good, can't wait to see the new light on there.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol, I sent in a drawing to Aquarium Fish Intl. and I guess I won


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Can we see the drawing you sent in? Wait...let me guess - there's only one copy and they've got it!! What was it of, at least?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cool! How about the drawing!?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> Can we see the drawing you sent in? Wait...let me guess - there's only one copy and they've got it!! What was it of, at least?


Yeah there's only 1 copy and they have it...just read the September issue of Aquarium Fish International and look for a drawing of either a Neon Tetra, Dwarf Gourami, Clown Killifish, or...something else, I forgot:hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well congrats

its funny how you hid the name, even though im pretty sure the magazine is going to give you credit for the drawing, by putting your name in a caption under the picture.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> its funny how you hid the name, even though im pretty sure the magazine is going to give you credit for the drawing, by putting your name in a caption under the picture.


Well...yeah

So no one knows the answer to the shrimp question on post #67?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm...may have to start a new thread for that.

Does anyone think I should get rid of my Water Sprite? It's growing too fast and I could probably replace it with a section of Hygro Polysperma...


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I think it looks nice there but if it's bugging you then don't go with polysperma...that plant is very weedy. That's why I got rid of all of mine after a month of having it lol. 
BTW get your chain loach a friend! I have 2 and they love chasing each other around all day.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

They're $9 here:hihi:


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

$10 here for a tiny baby...and I can only find them at 1 pet store ): 
Mine haven't grown at all since I got them 2 months ago. Oh well I like their small size anyways!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a new package in the mail today ;D

I opened it, and oh! Now I remember what it is:









Backside:









Then I removed the bubble wrap:









Backside: 









Inside:









Fixture itself, bulb side:









Top side:









Tank before adding light fixture:









Tank after new light fixture:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow your tank is much brighter! What kind of lighting were you running before?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I was using 2 screw in 20 watt 50/50 bulbs:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to add this update a couple days ago.



















Downoi:


















Blyxa Japonica:



























FTS right after planting:



























Prego CRS Wooo









Oto resting on Rotala:









Prego RCS:


----------



## Aquamadman (Aug 10, 2007)

You used a plastic cup to catch the fry right ? 
İf you ever had fry before could you tell me what you give them for food please cause İ had fry before and am preparing for a new load but İ want to keep deaths to a minimum . Pm me if you want


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

RCS fry? Yes, I'm trying to. Just drop in some flakes or sinking wafers and at night they'll come out and eat it. They're very tiny as well, so be careful when doing water changes.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

BTW: Congrats on the Picture of the Clown Killie, I saw it Yesterday on the Magazine.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Zoo, your tank's looking super healthy. With the new lights, things're going to explode! Good job. Your selection of plants puts most fish stores to shame.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, but it's nothing like yours...

I hope the Blyxa grows. I've heard of it being extremely hard, but I also hear it's really easy...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

*New bulb! Which combo would be best?*

On the advice of someone on another forum, I got a 6700K T5 bulb to replace the 10K. But now I don't know whether to use the combo of 6700K and 10K, or 6700K and Colormax. Here's the combo pix:

10K and Colormax:


















6700K and 10K:


















6700K and Colormax:


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

From what I've read, anything between 5,000k and 10,000k is fine for planted tanks. Which you choose is simply a matter of preference.
Most people use 6,700k. Amano suggests 8,000k -- his thinking that 8,000k best replicates 3:00PM sun when plants grow the most. 
I found that the higher spectrum colors just look better. Cleaner and clearer.
I'd just pick the bulbs and combination that bring out the best colors of your plants. You're not married to the bulbs so you can swap them out if you ever need to.
I just started using 10,000K so I can't tell you how they do long-term, but once I get some experience with them, I'll let you know. (I will say that so far they've been great. Plants are growing, pearling, and no excess algae.)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

FTS's:













































Pearling ;D:



























Guess which is 67K and 10K:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

bottom one is the 10,000k......I think...... maybe....I dont know


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some more FTS from last night:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Pics right after water change: 


















Blyxa Japonica!!!









Rotala sp. "Araguaia" (that's a







to remember how to spell....)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't updated this in a while. People haven't been posting either...maybe my tank sucks. Maybe I'll just post the pics to see how it transformed over the months.

I tried out different white balance settings, but they all look the same...all 3 pictures have different white balance settings.



























And random tank pics:



























A couple days ago, my baby brother broke my spacebar and "I" button. But my dad ordered a new keyboard from E-Bay, and I successfully changed it Here's what it looked like after I took it out of the keyboard:


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Zoo, your tank is looking great. The health of your plants is undeniable.

I believe that your talent for growing plants surpasses mine, so please don't think I'm telling you what to do here. 
This is just a humbly-given 'scape suggestion: I would trim the moss a tad. It's great for shrimp fry being bushy like that, but I think it could serve that practical function _and_ look better by being trimmed closer to the driftwood; this is to say, let us see some of the driftwood, but keep enough for a fry playground. 
I also think that the rock could better serve the 'scape by being more prominently placed, i.e. pulled further forward. Were it my tank, I would even consider changing that rock out for a larger, darker, more jagged rock. Something that slanted to the right and forward to give tension to tank. You know what I mean?

Other than that, that's all I can say, 'cause it's a great tank. It's wild and alive.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting rid of the Zebra Rock...it draws too much attention. 

And I may "upgrade" to a piece of Manzanita DW. Which means I'll have to make some SERIOUS cutbacks on moss:hihi:

No, your iwagumi scape is way better with the mass of foreground plants


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think your tank is great. nice n wild  is that a chain loach or a checkerboard cichlid?


----------



## nugzboltz (May 20, 2008)

Nice tank, it's come a long way. I really like that big rotala bunch on the left side of the tank!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

nugzboltz said:


> Nice tank, it's come a long way. I really like that big rotala bunch on the left side of the tank!


Thanks



chris127 said:


> i think your tank is great. nice n wild  is that a chain loach or a checkerboard cichlid?


That's a cute Chain Loach named Zebra (my brother named it, not me)


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your tank is looking good! Plants seem to be flourishing! Good job!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Your tank is looking good! Plants seem to be flourishing! Good job!!


Thanks, but it's your plants that make everything look great:thumbsup:

Here's some quick pics snapped tonight using camera advice from members on another forum:


















And these were taken this morning:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Forgot to add this update a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol you used it before?


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Great tank Zoo! :thumbs up:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Just some pics before I leave for a 5-day vacation to New York



















The first time I've seen three together!!!









And just a quick fun game - name all the plant species you can find
Pictures go in order from left, middle, and right:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the tank after my vacation:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

New scape with Manzanita


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Thats a lot better. One thing though, is it takes forever to load your pages, too many images lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably because I update alot:hihi:


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

i like the new driftwood looks real natural. where did you get those blood red rcs?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

From a local guy on craigslist


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Now we're talking, Zoo! 
The driftwood is _exactly_ what this tank needed! Before, the zebra rock and huge mound of moss was to predominant, you know? The whole 'scape flows better with the lines of the new driftwood. It's got a very natural look to it while still displaying artistry. Keep it up!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Now we're talking, Zoo!
> The driftwood is _exactly_ what this tank needed! Before, the zebra rock and huge mound of moss was to predominant, you know? The whole 'scape flows better with the lines of the new driftwood. It's got a very natural look to it while still displaying artistry. Keep it up!


Yep I get what you mean

Here's a quick pic taken tonight:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome tank!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

You've come a long way! Don't you just love it?!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> You've come a long way! Don't you just love it?!


*nods* Except this Rotala grows like a centimeter every day:hihi:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

You gotta give me some of that Rotala


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Just some more pics snapped tonight:


















Pink/Red tops









Just thought this looked cool:









Since side shots are all the rage these days, this is the right side of the tank:icon_roll


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

wow that is one nice 10g tank! looks like that c02 system works well for you! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! This tank's come a long way! It looks good and the wood really works well.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Got new Ammania sp. "Bonsai" in the mail today:


















9/11 update, don't forget about this important date


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

nice tank and good to see more people have Ammania sp. "Bonsai". love this plants


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey *Ozymandias*. I know, it's such a cool little plant. Looks almost like that Rotala sp. "Araguaia" dead center on the left of the Windelov Fern.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I caught the shed skin of a shrimp hanging on the Taiwan Moss, so I thought I'd snap a pic of it:



























Crypt Becketii or Crypt Petchii runner:









Mom and baby:










Taiwan Moss growth:









Riccia growth:









_*PLEASE ANSWER THE FOLLOWING:*_
Should I crop the picture of the mom RCS and enter just that for the upcoming photo competition, or the hanging shed skin?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice pics!

I vote for a shed pic, it's more unusual than an RCS pic.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks *lauraleelbp*, I just submitted it a couple minutes ago


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The tank pearled like crazy today 













































Picked up this Zebra Nerite from the LFS on Sunday:









I think the Olive Nerite is dying...


----------



## cyankal.i (Sep 13, 2008)

wow nice  i like your riccia!

sorry about your snail..


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nvm, it lived:hihi: I think it was pooping


----------



## cyankal.i (Sep 13, 2008)

lol

maybe it was constipated *cough*

hahaha


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tank this morning:


















Picked up a new fertilizer:









Zebra Nerite:









CRS:


















Baby RCS:
















Tank a couple minutes ago after uprooting Marselia and replacing it with Dwarf Sag:

















Dwarf Sag:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice!

Looks much larger than a 10g.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Great job, Zoo! The back-left of your tank is my favorite part. It's got a wild structure to it that forces the eye to it understand its intricacies.


----------



## lushlife (Feb 27, 2008)

Your tank has come a long way and it looks great! Love the layout of the plants too.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone that commented.

Oh btw, notice the bronze username

Here's an updated photo at feeding time:


----------



## cyankal.i (Sep 13, 2008)

nice pictures! ur tank looks so cool!


oo bronze .. custom user title oooo  hehe


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG I was observing my tank this morning and I saw this baby CRS:









The mother responsible for it:


















And then here's some juvenile RCS:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats, Grampa!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on the baby


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! Your tank is so awesome!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys

I plan on moving the Platy, Tetras, and Danio to another tank, and replacing them with 5-7 Boraras Maculatus. Hopefully the shrimp will start breeding


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an update after a water change yesterday (I know, the back looks bare):









Moved the Riccia to the middle of the tank:









Moved a Windelov Fern to the back of the tank, removed the Rotala, hoping it'll grow out:









Almost at 1000 posts


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! That water changed look messy :hihi:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Zoo,

The tank is really starting to thicken up. I think the drift wood would look nicer poking out of the thick group of rotala rather than into it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's definitely getting better all the time


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks *Chris* and *clwatkins10*.



Wingsdlc said:


> Zoo,
> 
> The tank is really starting to thicken up. I think the drift wood would look nicer poking out of the thick group of rotala rather than into it.


I'm not sure if there's any way to do that

Btw, that Marselia you sent me is really growing like a weed:icon_eek:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

it takes sometime but once it gets rolling it is hard to stop!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm debating on selling/trading the rest of the Marselia (it grows like a weed) and moving the Blyxa to the front, along with E. Tennelus 'Pink' and Dwarf Sag. Then re-planting the Ludwigia and/or Rotala sp. "Araguaia" to where the Blyxa was. Anyone think this is a good/bad idea?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Updates this evening:


















Fissidens on wood:









Now _that's_ Downoi growth


----------



## badisbadis101 (May 29, 2008)

That tank looks great  Your 10 gallon has more species of plants than my 125 
It has really improved over the last year or so - if you havent already, you should post the first picture of the tank in this thread next to the newest, so we can compare them  

Anyways, good luck with your tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some updates from last night:


















Aaaaw, such a cute baby


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning a HUGE rescape today, stay tuned for updates!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

will do


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm well its not _that_ major after all:hihi:

I started at 10:30, and ended right now. I don't see how you guys can plant for more than an hour, I was getting tired:icon_eek:

Pics in a couple minutes


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

We're waiting  lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Still a little cloudy, but you can see the main details.

Those of you who looked at my FS thread but didn't buy it, this is what you were missing out on









Here's what it looked like after pulling out the Marselia:









And here's what it looks like now:










Foreground close-up:









This wouldn't stay down so I have to put a lead weight on it:









Confused shrimp:










*FROM LAST NIGHT:*


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good. What is the plant that you had to weigh down? I received some of it with some other plants, but I haven't figured out what it is.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good  Albeit a little messy still


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The Riccia won't stay down, apparently it broke free of its fishing line:hihi:

I know its still messy, especially the foreground:icon_eek:

And oh wow the white balance is waaaay different between the 2 pictures:eek5:

I put a Cryptocoryne Becketii in the background, hoping it'll grow like...big


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Freshly snapped pictures today:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's getting better


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a minor update:


















Is this staghorn algae or hydra?


















The Excel treatment seems to be working on the clado


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like staghorn, well, I know it isn't hydra...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow you're like the only person who responds to my posts:hihi:

Does Excel kill staghorn?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't know if it does or not, try h2o2 if the excel doesn't work


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a quick update from tonight.

My plants are growing like...fast, so expect a sale this weekend:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you ever figure out your algae?

The stuff in the bottom picture (on the DW) looked like Clado to me.


----------



## AzJim (Jun 4, 2008)

I read this thread for the first time tonight, all twelve pages of it. It was great watching the tank progress to what it is today. Keep up the good work!

--
Jim


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzJim said:


> I read this thread for the first time tonight, all twelve pages of it. It was great watching the tank progress to what it is today. Keep up the good work!
> 
> --
> Jim


Thanks



lauraleellbp said:


> Did you ever figure out your algae?
> 
> The stuff in the bottom picture (on the DW) looked like Clado to me.


LOL I didn't see your post since I'm not used to checking it every day since people don't usually respond to it:hihi: But yeah, it is Clado and I'm treating it with Excel. I may get some Amano Shrimp if the Excel doesn't work.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok um this is a huge pictoral update, so listen carefully:

*November 1, 2008:
*


















Downoi:









Prego CRS:










*Today, right after water change:
*


















*Today, literally a few minutes ago:










*So I sold rotala trimmings, the huge Crypt in front of the Rotala, and other stuff I'm hoping to move the Rotala 'Araguaia' in front of the other Rotala, and move the Dwarf Sag to the front.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it more the less crowded it gets


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL I know that's the ironic thing:hihi:

I think the Araguaia will provide a nice contrast between it and the other Rotala


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a quick update today, I moved some plants around a bit:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks a lot better!


----------



## MistyRiver (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I like it your tank! It looks really nice! :thumbsup:

Are you still using just the basic light fixture that came with the tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, I'm using 2x24 watt T5 HO


----------



## MistyRiver (Oct 7, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Nope, I'm using 2x24 watt T5 HO


Ah... That explains the lushness!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an update from today:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its looking great! that swords gonna dwarf your tank soon


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

All I need to do is hide that airstone and tubing and I'll be good:hihi:

The Ozelot Sword has been growing slowly...like maybe a couple millimeters a week...heck, I don't even know if it _is_ growing:hihi:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZTM, 
Nice journal. You're great at keeping up with the pics. Tank is lookin sweet! 

Are you still using the Turbo CO2 or did I miss an upgrade?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Lookin' better all the time


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Are you still using the Turbo CO2 or did I miss an upgrade?


Yep, I'm still using it, along with that airline tubing and extra-fine airstone.

However I've been getting busy and/or lazy and haven't been able to refill the CO2 bottles in about a month or 2...:frown:

Thanks clwatkins!


----------



## I Ate A Cake (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice tank! I plan to do something similar (IE 10G tank w/ turbo CO2). What kind of fish do you keep in there?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Zebra Danio, Neon Tetra (4), Platy, Dwarf Chain Loach, and Endler's Livebearer. I plan on moving the Danio, Tetras, and Platy to another tank and get some micro Rasboras and/or some more Endlers and make it a shrimp tank (with fish)


----------



## I Ate A Cake (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds nice. I plan to do like 6-8 Harlequin Rasbora's with 3 cories and 3 ottos. Plus shrimp.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought some new fish (the acclimation cup came free with them):









Stay tuned for updates!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoa! An acclimation cup? Are you serious?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, it works great Just put some water in and it'll start dropping water into the bag And yes it was _completely_ free

Oh and btw, I bought 6 Boraras Maculatus


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

hell yea GIANTS!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok the acclimation is taking longer than I expected, so here's some pics:

Acclimation setup









Still not showing true color cause of stress:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

whered u get the fish?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ocean Aquarium in San Francisco AFA was closed


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

AFA is closed every tuesday:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I know, I just found out on their website:hihi:

Any comments on the fish?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they are very fat and well fed


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well duh:red_mouth

I just released them from the bag a couple minutes ago, they're starting to color up (slowly) and they're doing well


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm under closer inspection I think these Boraras may be Boraras Micros:









But it also does look like B. Maculatus:









They had it labeled as Boraras Micro, so I'm assuming it's Micro...but I guess I'll have to examine the spots on their body


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

its micros, look very closely at the tail fin spot and the size of the spot. and the dorsal fin shows it ttoo.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ocean Aquarium never lies, apparently it's _Boraras Micros_:hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

they sell rare fish, they better be good at ID'ing, lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Mini update:









I took like 50 pictures and these are the only ones that came out relatively good:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice reds on that sunset


----------



## reynolds_brad (Oct 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Ocean Aquarium in San Francisco AFA was closed



that place is pretty much right around the corner from me. I guess ill have to check it out again. Haven't been there for a while.

The new fish look great.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

reynolds_brad said:


> that place is pretty much right around the corner from me. I guess ill have to check it out again. Haven't been there for a while.
> 
> The new fish look great.


AFA or Ocean Aquarium? Ocean Aquarium is an awesome store, but I've seen pictures of AFA and I'm in heaven:icon_eek:



clwatkins10 said:


> Nice reds on that sunset


Thank you

Lol I actually thought you were talking about the Rasboras, and I was like


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

YOU'VE NEVER GONE TO AFA? ur missing out on heaven


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> YOU'VE NEVER GONE TO AFA? ur missing out on heaven


Well I don't go to SF _that_ often:icon_roll


----------



## reynolds_brad (Oct 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> AFA or Ocean Aquarium? Ocean Aquarium is an awesome store, but I've seen pictures of AFA and I'm in heaven:icon_eek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ocean Aquarium is right around the corner from me. AFA isnt that far and i prefer their shop over all others ive been to. 

inspiring tanks at AFA.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

reynolds_brad said:


> Ocean Aquarium is right around the corner from me. AFA isnt that far and i prefer their shop over all others ive been to.
> 
> inspiring tanks at AFA.


Ocean Aquarium is like in a very small alleyway:icon_roll But their tanks have lots of plants in them


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an update from today (yeah I know I'll be adding some more water soon):


















FINALLY I get some good pics of the males:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Those fish are awesome dude. This thing is really lookin good. You guys out in CA are so lucky. You've got fish stores all over the place, the weather is awesome, you're surrounded by water. 

I've never been but i'd love to, though from TV, you'd think you have to have a Mercedes and a chick with fake something or another to fit in. Down here in NC, you just need a good pair of boots and some dirty jeans 

Back on topic, how many fish total are in your tank? It looks like a lot


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Those fish are awesome dude. This thing is really lookin good. You guys out in CA are so lucky. You've got fish stores all over the place, the weather is awesome, you're surrounded by water.


Thanks



> I've never been but i'd love to, though from TV, you'd think you have to have a Mercedes and a chick with fake something or another to fit in. Down here in NC, you just need a good pair of boots and some dirty jeans


LOL:hihi: Actually I do have my own car, I just can't drive it yet

Just in case you didn't already know, I'm 13



> Back on topic, how many fish total are in your tank? It looks like a lot


1 Zebra Danio
4 Neon Tetras
1 Platy
3 Otos
1 Dwarf Chain Loach
3 Endler's Livebearer
6 Boraras Micros

I plan on moving the Danio, Platy, and Tetras to another tank (hopefully) soon, and make the tank the Shrimp Hotel


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

The new fish look great! And I agree with the others above, that Sunset has some beautiful color. Tank is looking awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks mizu!

Boraras species are my new favorite fish


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> Down here in NC, you just need a good pair of boots and some dirty jeans


 That's why I moved down here!! I basically already had those things before so I figured all would work out fine.

Zoo.... only 13? I had no idea! 

Great colors in the tank BTW.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wingsdlc said:


> That's why I moved down here!! I basically already had those things before so I figured all would work out fine.
> 
> Zoo.... only 13? I had no idea!
> 
> Great colors in the tank BTW.


Lol you didn't know I was 13?:hihi:


Thank you I need some plants to cover up the ugly airline tubing though:confused1:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

how about just running the air light down the left or right side of the tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Then the CO2 won't get distributed by the filter...I think


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you changed your avatar! lol  

the tanks looking great. when you take out the monster platy and neons you should add more micros to get a comfortable school of about 12-15. i regret not getting a lot more boraras brigittae for my 20 and now milalic is sold out


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm well I could...but then I'd have to make another trip to Ocean Aquarium:hihi:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

oh you are using a hang on the back style filter aren't you. You might be surprised at how much current you have if you move it to another location.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZTM, 
Man I never knew how popular Zoo Tycoon was until I saw the thread titled "Who here plays Zoo Tycoon?" I had never even heard of it before I saw your profile name. 

Now I get it! Well, it's good to know I'm getting aquarium tips from the master of Zoo Tycoon. 

Good luck with your zoo animals! C ya


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

You've got a great variety of plants in there, put together well.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> ZTM,
> Man I never knew how popular Zoo Tycoon was until I saw the thread titled "Who here plays Zoo Tycoon?" I had never even heard of it before I saw your profile name.
> 
> Now I get it! Well, it's good to know I'm getting aquarium tips from the master of Zoo Tycoon.
> ...


:tongue:



cah925 said:


> You've got a great variety of plants in there, put together well.


Thanks! But nowhere near as beautiful as your tank(s):icon_redf


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an update from tonight:


















Wide Downoi growth:









Saddled RCS search:









New Amano Shrimp:



























CRS:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I need some aquascaping advice...

_When_ I get my new Eheim 2213 for Christmas, I'm going to move the Blyxa to the foreground and Sunset Hygro to where the Blyxa was (the Eheim's output won't disturb them I hope). But I think the Blyxa may be too big for the foreground...should I just wait for the Dwarf Sag to carpet? Or proprogate the Downoi? I need suggestions...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you have blyxa in there?
your camera is beyond bad. the pic is SOOO washed out. i think you need to lower the exposure (or maybe its something else, im not a photography guy).

foreground suggestions?
glosso. or riccia. maybe HM. or you could try HC, but it doesnt hold well in flourite, so your fish might keep uprooting it and that will kill it eventually.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Glosso - I hear its hard to keep and needs CO2 and a good substrate.

HM - No way

HC - Tried, its on like page 2. Then it died.

The Blyxa's right next to the Rotala, if you look veeery closely


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

glosso- wait. you dont have CO2? and it will grow in flourite. thats flourite, right?

HM- why?

HC- too bad.

blyxa? is it the brownish blob?
lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well yeah I do have CO2...it'll be even better once I get it into the intake of my new Eheim. And yes that is Fluorite...

Blyxa placement: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-10-gallon-journal-new-fish-6.html#post647421


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

i think you should wait for the dwarf sag to carpet AND try to propagate the downoi. now, i know nothing about downoi, but i think it looks amazing, so if its not hard to propagate, go for it! otherwise, dwarf sag carpets always look great if given enough time, they just take a while to fill in. maybe some glosso would be good if you don't want too much more dwarf sag or downoi. from what ive heard, glosso is much better than hc or hm in general. (admittedly, a well grown carpet of HC is just about the coolest thing ever, i just dont have the patience to do that!)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I could try Glosso...but my LFS charges $6 for a pot of it...is that good deal???


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

id say so, since its usually around $10-12 shipped in the SnS for a 2" pot.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's 2 pictures taken yesterday with 2 different white balance settings:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I just installed a check valve on the CO2, and now it's really pumping it out!


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

I see you have a little Christmas wish list too heh? 

When you put the CO2 in the Eheim, do you just put the CO2 tube in the intake, or will you have some kind of inline reactor or diffuser? 

I think HM would be cool foreground. It's so bright and lush looking. 

I saw something called UG in a post today. That looks pretty cool too, but I don't know much about it. It was here.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG, ZTM, i can see whats in the pic!!!!
lol

now, i can say for certain that a low growing carpet like glosso or HC would look amazing in there. not removing what you have, just letting it grow around it. just plant in that bare front spot and let it spread. see how you like it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> I see you have a little Christmas wish list too heh?
> 
> When you put the CO2 in the Eheim, do you just put the CO2 tube in the intake, or will you have some kind of inline reactor or diffuser?
> 
> I think HM would be cool foreground. It's so bright and lush looking.


Yep, Eheim 2213

I originally wanted t have it into the intake, but then I'd run into problems because of the pre-filter I'll have for the baby shrimp. So maybe I'll just make a DIY inline diffuser.

And UG costs too much:tongue:

Marko - I guess I'll give Glosso a try once I get my CO2 into the Eheim. Look on page 2 or something, I tried HC then it died.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what light are you using on this sucker? the 28W coralife?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

24" 2x24 watt T5 HO

Cept I replaced the 10K with 6700K


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

oooh. how much does it hang over? can you take a pic of the light on the tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well obviously 2" on each side

I took a picture for clwatkins a couple weeks ago, lemme find it...

EDIT: Pardon the mess


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha yeah but some fixtures that say theyre one length are really another. like the 30" coralife T5 is actually 28". 

thanks though  im trying to figure out what light i wanna put on my 10. kinda wanna keep it low enough to only dose excel though... and 48W of T5HO wont let me do that


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Screw in CF

Or that 28 watt Coralife and replace it with another bulb


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah im thinking of the 28W coralife. but i want a 2213 too!  i wonder how long i can get away with 15W :hihi: 

sorry for jacking your thread


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Eh no problem, it gives me more posts:hihi:

I should probably update soon...nothing changed alot, cept that sick Boraras


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry to hear about that  mine are tough as nails. should have ordered from Invertz


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well:icon_roll

LFS:
$3 each
3 X 6=$18

Invertz:
$1.75 each
$1.75 X 6 = *gets out calculator* $10.50
$10.50+$15 shipping = $25.50

:hihi:

I would have ordered from him, but we're in a recession:icon_sad:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick update:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Got some dry ferts 









KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4, and Plantex CSM+B. And MgSO4, but I don't really need that:hihi:










FTS from today:


----------



## cjmcnamara (May 25, 2008)

that is a really good looking tank!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haven't updated in a while, but I trimmed the Rotala alot:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm maybe I should mimic your 20 gallon with another bunch of Rotala on the right side:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

or just get a 20 gallon


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday's FTS might not have been clear, so I took some today (I hope they're clear!)


















Shrimp just love blanched zucchini (taken last night w/flash):


















And these 2 were posing for shots:


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

How many plant and fish species do you have in there, ZMT?  Talk about a community tank!

Looks good though. You really hacked away at that rotala your last trim. What kind of sword is that? The new leaves are really attractive.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The more I trim it, the bushier it gets

Plants:
Dwarf Sag
Rotala Rotundifolia
Rotala sp. 'Araguaia'
Blyxa Japonica
Cryptocoryne Petchii
Cryptocoryne Becketii
Ammani sp. 'Bonsai'
_Echinodorus Ozelot 'Red'_ (the sword you asked about)
Hygrophilia Polysperma
Downoi
Riccia
E. Tennelus 'Pink'

Fish:
Zebra Danio
Platy
Neon Tetras
Oto
Boraras Micros
Dwarf Chain Loach
Endler's Livebearer
RCS
CRS
Amano Shrimp

I plan on moving the Danios, Platy, and Tetras to my brother's tank once he sets it up.

Thanks for the comment!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple of new pics:









Don't ask me what happened to the white balance, cause I have no idea:hihi:









Amano Shrimp staring contest:









Boraras Micros:



























Look closely and you can see a baby RCS:


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What does your sig mean?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Idk I got it from fishman...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So there was a huge package at the door a couple days ago, my dad snatched it, and now I look in the garage and see the the return label is from Big Al's


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So there was a huge package at the door a couple days ago, my dad snatched it, and now I look in the garage and see the the return label is from Big Al's


haha that's funny because the exact same thing happened to me...but i already know whats in the package


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? What's in yours? I bet mine was the Eheim 2213


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> What does your sig mean?


It means that he doesn't listen to rap.

The tank looks great ZTM


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not _that_ good:icon_roll

Here's pictures from a couple minutes ago:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy cow! That downoi is HUGE! how about a close up with a ruler in front of the tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It's about 2 x 2"



















And, on a completely unrelated note, here's me playing the piano: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgqGL1JsJyk


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

by your youtube account, i think you like hannah montana a lot


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hence my signature


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! and LOL at the hannah montana


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats on the Eheim! Let's see some pics. Nice job on he Entertainer too. My mom used to play that and my beagle would sit beside her and sing (or howl) along.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

EHEIM!!!









Here's some pics snapped a couple minutes ago:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice growth!
Though i'd like to see the foreground fill more so we don't see anymore ugly flourite ;D


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Viettxboii said:


> Nice growth!
> Though i'd like to see the foreground fill more so we don't see anymore ugly flourite ;D


I know! I hope the Dwarf Sag fills in, but if not, I'll get either Glosso or UG


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

great growth  how tall is that sword gonna get before you pull it out?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm never gonna take it out of my tank!!! *maniacal laughter*

I hope it puts out some runners so I can make some $$$ of of it:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude I didn't see the eheim! Congrats  LOL have fun making money


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol. Well if Laura's making $15 per baby plant, she's filthy rich:angel:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well 3 hours, a wet carpet, and an angry dad later, my Eheim works

Don't ask about the wet carpet:icon_evil


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

haha nice roud: where did you finally put your spraybar? i couldnt reply to your message cause my itouch was on the fritz at my grandparents :icon_neut


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

whats with the wet carpet, lol

get some fast growing carpet!! elatine triandra


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

C'mon, Eheims aren't that hard to set up


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> haha nice roud: where did you finally put your spraybar? i couldnt reply to your message cause my itouch was on the fritz at my grandparents :icon_neut


Well I decided to not use the spraybar and only use this (it came in the box): 











fishman9809 said:


> whats with the wet carpet, lol
> 
> get some fast growing carpet!! elatine triandra


Well you see...I plugged it in without any water in it, but it wouldn't start. Then I opened up the top of the canister to see what was wrong with it (I decided I needed to pour some water in it). Then all the water came gushing out through the impeller hole So my dad made me clean up the water with a towel before I could start the Eheim again:icon_evil

Then after that, I kept on pouring water into the outtake until there was no more air left. But the air just stayed in there, so I eventually got the guts to blow into the outtake so all the air would go out through the intake.

Then I plugged it in an it eventually worked


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> C'mon, Eheims aren't that hard to set up


Well I knew almost nothing about it when I set it up:hihi:

EDIT: Oh btw, no pics until Thursday since my mom took the camera to LA with her


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> But the air just stayed in there, so I eventually got the guts to blow into the outtake so all the air would go out through the intake.


How does that work? The intake is on the bottom of the cannister, so blowing into the outtake would eventually make air come out of the intake, but only after the cannister had no more water in it...
You should have just put the intake in the tank, and sucked on the outtake until a siphon formed and the cannister filled with water


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...it worked:icon_roll


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ur supposed to suck on the outflow until the intake siphons the water down itself, lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

mine primes itself


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

classics need to be sucked on.
eccos are "self-priming". its in quotes because you have to prime it. you do so by pulling the top up and then back up. IMO much better then sucking on a tube.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well:redface:

Well I'm happy with the Classic It was so silent I had to put my hand in front of the output to make sure it's running

Well I shouldn't be speaking too soon since it's only been running for an hour:icon_roll

EDIT: Dang the Eccos come with the outtake tube I want:angryfire


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Eccos supposedly don't work as well as the classics. ask waterfaller


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes my 2232 has been noisy lately. I think I notice it because it is right next to my bed. I want to get the 2213 for my 60-P since I hear so much good from it.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> Eccos supposedly don't work as well as the classics. ask waterfaller


Not sure I would completely agree with that. They both are excellent filters. I have a couple classics and a couple ECCO's. While the Classics do hold a little more media and it is impossible for the water to bypass the media due to not utilizing media baskets, the Classics are more work to clean. 

Now, due to the fact that the ECCO's utilize media baskets, there is a possibility for water bypass if the gets to grungy. Personally I have not noticed this as the flow in my 2236 slowed to a tickle when I didnt remove the carbon pad after 3 weeks. As soon as I removed it, it returned to normal flow. This would tell me that I was in fact not getting any bypass.

I really don't have anything bad to say about the ECCO's. They both have their pros and cons.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Not sure I would completely agree with that. They both are excellent filters. I have a couple classics and a couple ECCO's. While the Classics do hold a little more media and it is impossible for the water to bypass the media due to not utilizing media baskets, the Classics are more work to clean.
> 
> Now, due to the fact that the ECCO's utilize media baskets, there is a possibility for water bypass if the gets to grungy. Personally I have not noticed this as the flow in my 2236 slowed to a tickle when I didnt remove the carbon pad after 3 weeks. As soon as I removed it, it returned to normal flow. This would tell me that I was in fact not getting any bypass.
> 
> I really don't have anything bad to say about the ECCO's. They both have their pros and cons.


Ahh, thanks for the clarification


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow today I just realized how big my Sword is:hihi: It's just as tall as my (trimmed) Rotala:icon_eek:

And it still has yet to produce some [STRIKE]money-making[/STRIKE] beautiful runners:icon_evil


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AAGH I just noticed something's wrong with my Rotala sp. 'Araguaia'

The newer leaves are all shriveled up...lol that's about the only thing I can say right now:hihi:

Any thoughts on what might be causing it?

I dose nitrate, phosphate, potassium, iron and traces every day...


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

shriveled how?
a pic would be really helpful here.
whats your CO2 atm? low CO2 is probably the most common cause of small sickly growth. 
it could also be a Ca defficiency. i just got that in my 20L. it causes new growth to grow in defformed. it also causes discoloration on the outsides edges of older leaves. but if you have these symptoms, it means your plant is getting too little Ca, not that the water has too little Ca. to little Mg causes a Ca defficiency in plants. and a K overdose will cause Mg defficiency.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I didn't exactly get a drop checker yet, but I'm sticking the end of the CO2 tubing into the intake of the canister, so it has to be diffusing it well...

These ma not be the best pics since they were taken with my phone, but at least they're pictures:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's 2 new pics, trying out new white balances and ISO


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

man that downoi is huge


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I know And I see like 3 side shoots off of it


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I see you have dwarf chain loaches, one of my fav fish, soo much personality...

Oh and nice tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I know the Loach is cute

But I think it'll look nicer once I get some Marselia Minuta in the main and let it fill in


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I officially have Collectoritis:hihi: I got a plant labeled "Polygonum sp." from AFA, but I think it's Purple Bamboo (Poceae sp.), as well as 5 more Boraras Micros from Ocean Aquarium.









Boraras acclimating and Bamboo planted on left side (again, taken with 2 diff. ISO's):


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yup, their polygonum sp. is purple bamboo.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bad case of Collectoritis:icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

you guys out there in cali, lucky :icon_neut


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> you guys out there in cali, lucky :icon_neut


tell me about it lol
.
.
.
at least your in florida! 
I live in kentucky :icon_cry:
Our only decent lfs just closed :icon_cry:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol one down here is going _all_ saltwater, and the other specializes in mollies


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to see what blue would look like on this tank...









But then I thought it was too ugly:hihi:









Your opinions?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

go with black! which crypts are mine?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

_Almost_ everything on the right side (along with freebies):hihi:


----------



## infinite07 (Dec 20, 2008)

Black always looks better than blue. Also, thats some really good looking plants.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> _Almost_ everything on the right side (along with freebies):hihi:


sweeet :icon_wink


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't kill me, I uprooted the Dwarf Sag and replaced it with Marselia Minuta


















RCS cleaning off the new Blyxa:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i forget, what all did i send you?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Blyxa and Rotala Green I believe


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

that was one of my less generous packages i sent out  sorry


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that's ok...I don't really have any room for any more plants except in the foreground:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I swear this purple bamboo grows a couple millimeters each day:icon_eek:

Lol pics in a minute


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bamboo











New baby Downoi 









Huge mother Downoi:










Marselia patch:


----------



## Hungry Wendigo (Oct 3, 2008)

The downoi is fantastic, yours is some of the nicest I've seen.

Props, Tex Gal .


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I got it from Tex Gal; I just grew it, so give props to her


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice bamboo! That's the next plant on my list to try.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice bamboo! That's the next plant on my list to try.


You should get it soon It looks sooo amazing when it pearls.


----------



## gamexeater (Sep 20, 2008)

Well this is my first post on this thread and i've been following your progress for quite some time. I just want to say that the change from your very picture of your tank to the most current one is very impressive. Your tank has such a large variety of lush and healthy plants that it looks very pleasing to the eye (to mine anyway). Grats on the baby downoi  I've seen a lot of downoi in other people's tanks and i have yet to see such a large healthy one, so kudos on that. Anyhow, good job and keep up the good work!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see your post; thanks!

I like the low-light effect better (it's not actually low light, I just turned down the exposure)


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice tank. Are those riccias floating on the right?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

ZTM,

M. Minuta ftw.. that stuff is great!!


And those are GIANT leaves in the back.. what are they?!?!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> Nice tank. Are those riccias floating on the right?


Yes it is xD I plan on selling them along with other stuff soon



Down_Shift said:


> ZTM,
> 
> M. Minuta ftw.. that stuff is great!!
> 
> ...


You mean the one next to the Crypts? That would be a huge Ozelot Sword:hihi:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey! Long time no talk! 
Did you plant your MM as single nodes or in groups? I got some yesterday and I planted a lot of it piece by piece. Actually, I tried groups first but it was impossible.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see your post Freddie. I don't normally check this thread since not too many people reply:hihi:

I planted them in the smallest groups I could without cutting them in half.

I think piece by piece is even more impossible than group by group:icon_eek:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok so I was talking to clwatkins while the forum was down and he drew me a rescape plan (thanks!)









Do any of you have suggestions or anything?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaw poor Oto



























Pics taken tonight (yes, I'll sell the Riccia soon)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that bamboo is growing fast!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Mhmm, it grows like a millimeter or 2 each day.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, well it just seemed like it grew fast lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol.

So is the Marselia, there's like a new runner every 2-4 days.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

nice scape plan


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh oh I was checking the tank this morning and I think the rim of the tank is breaking:icon_eek: It's sort of leaking a tiny bit.

But as long as the water level isn't that high it won't be a problem right?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Uh oh I was checking the tank this morning and I think the rim of the tank is breaking:icon_eek: It's sort of leaking a tiny bit.
> 
> But as long as the water level isn't that high it won't be a problem right?


Hmm, I think I would consider a swap out. Ten gallons are pretty cheap. I've even got an extra ten laying around. Probably not worth shipping all the way across the country to you.  Or with your filter you could get a 20. Don't you have a 24" light or did I make that up? 

Any clue how it could have cracked? Can you see the crack or is water just getting out on your stand? I've had filters or tubing mysteriously collect enough water to make little pools outside of the tank, especially when using an airstone at night.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Freddie, I have a thread going on here

And I'm pretty sure the rims are cracked because (1) I put some towels on the stand overnight and they're soaked now and (2) there's some small grains of Flourite on the stand:icon_eek:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nows your excuse to get a 20!!!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

drain it, take out fish, keep water, get rimless 10g, put everything back in the way it was, or as an edxcuse for rescape. or just get aquasoil and have fish in another tank for the 2-4week ammonia spike.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the AquaSoil will be a far drive. Plus I don't think I can convince my parents to drive all the way up there just for a "heavy bag of stuff":hihi:

Do you know how much the rimless 10 costs?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

rimless 10g is I think like 30-something, but it is curved front


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm well I drew up another rescape plan:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

no ozelot sword?  good luck with the rescape. it should look great!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, no Sword, I'm going to sell it soon:icon_cry:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I gave most of my crypts to fishman, and part 1 of my new aquascape is complete rotala green is in place now:



























oooh pretty CO2 bubbles









Purple Bamboo poking its head out


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm well I think I'm going to post a sales thread soon for the Riccia and Hygro to implement part 2 of my new scape


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## plurmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

care to share with me what kind of equipment you have for this 10 gal tank whole setup?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

10 gallon AGA tank 20 x 10 x 12 inches
Marineland Stealth Heater
Eheim 2213
DIY CO2
2x24 watt T5 HO Nova Extreme


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hm I might as well update

With the exposure turned down:









How bright it is in person:









Downoi field:


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW! :icon_eek:
I love your tank! I wish I could get mine to grow those plants, it's a low light one. This tank makes me want to upgrade to high light.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks But your tank has some pretty lush growth as well:thumbsup:


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Thanks But your tank has some pretty lush growth as well:thumbsup:


Thanks! My plants have been growing... slowly.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

you should definately do one of those rescape plans, and it looks like your tank is doing awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## plurmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> 10 gallon AGA tank 20 x 10 x 12 inches
> Marineland Stealth Heater
> Eheim 2213
> DIY CO2
> 2x24 watt T5 HO Nova Extreme


thx xtremely good setup for a 10 gal tank least 10x better then mine but what abourt fertz..what do you use and how you dose?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

damn looks clean!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

plurmaster said:


> thx xtremely good setup for a 10 gal tank least 10x better then mine but what abourt fertz..what do you use and how you dose?


I dose EI with dry ferts

Thanks Down_Shift!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats a huge ricca ball! is that the r. green narrow on the left?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> thats a huge ricca ball! is that the r. green narrow on the left?


Yessir it is.

I think I'm going to tie the Riccia to a rock soon


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

the rotalas looking great!!! and you said you had problems growing it?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow this is nice!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> the rotalas looking great!!! and you said you had problems growing it?


Well the bottom leaves are melting away:icon_roll

Anyone who reads this, remind me again, what do I use to secure riccia to a rock?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

a loofa! mine are melting away too


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice tank!!!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> Anyone who reads this, remind me again, what do I use to secure riccia to a rock?


I used a hair net. It seemed to work quite well.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Trallen44 said:


> Nice tank!!!


Thanks!



Wingsdlc said:


> I used a hair net. It seemed to work quite well.


Ok I'll see if I can find some

And the Rotala you sent me quite a while back is still going strong!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

I use fishing wire. Don't know if that will help but I use the wire with moss on wood.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a minor update, everything seems to be going well, rotala is perking up from being trimmed, I moved the rotala green back a bit


----------



## brion0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking good, ZTM.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Since the Downoi won't stop reproducing, I drew up this aquascape plan:









Comments?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Very small update...

I got a Rhino 1000 diffuser (thanks chris!) but my mixture is like a couple months old...lol I'll replace that ASAP.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

looks good  but you need a background plant in the right corner!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah...now that I think about it, I think the rotala green will look too much like the rotala rotundifolia...sooooooooo maybe I'll get to go to AFA again and get maybe like...Myrophyllium (sp?)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i say you ditch that friggin sword already, add some grean myrio on the right, and something pink/red in the middle


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

lol I will I promise Once Laura converts her 46 gallon:icon_evil xD

Hmmm...something pink/red that doesn't grow too big...I have no idea

EDIT: Wow I just realized APC's plantfinder has a whole section called "red":icon_roll


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> i say you ditch that friggin sword already, add some grean myrio on the right, and something pink/red in the middle


I agree 100% I told him the same thing :icon_roll
The rotala is looking A+!


----------



## SP1313 (Nov 27, 2008)

How are your nerites doing? How do you like the Purple Bamboo? I have been thinking about getting some.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The Nerites are doing fine I think Purple Bamboo is a great plant, although for some reason mine keep on losing their bottom leaves


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your downoi is outstanding! What are you doing to it? Feeding it vitamins or steroids?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol nope I got it from Tex Gal, so you may want to interrogate her:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks better, zoo! That downoi is unbelievable! Why not take the riccia and re-tie it to some flat stones so that it doesn't take up so much space? And, the wood seems a little out of place. I know that you said you wanted to do something with it...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha yeah I know, I can't really find any flat stones around here, and I don't really want to but any

And maybe the wood can go in the corner or something for the new scape....


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't realize Cyclop-eeze were so tiny:icon_eek:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Future plans for tank (in no specific order):
1. Sell Ozelot Sword and Rotala sp. Green (and Purple Bamboo if it doesn't do too good)
2. Get Myriophyllum Mattogrossense (however you spell it:hihi and plant that on the right side
3. Somehow ditch the Danios and Tetras
4. Maybe get a couple Pygmy Cories...seeing as how small Cyclops are, I don't think the shrimp can eat it all:hihi:
5. Either sell the Riccia or tie it to stones
6. Wait for Marselia to carpet


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is looking great. Hey, you changed your avatar. Confused me for a minute. Cute. That downoi is even more amazing since your last picture.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so i hear you talking about this new scape thing alot...

whens it gonna happen


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> This is looking great. Hey, you changed your avatar. Confused me for a minute. Cute. That downoi is even more amazing since your last picture.


lol thanks



chris127 said:


> so i hear you talking about this new scape thing alot...
> 
> whens it gonna happen


Ehhhhh when plan #1 happens


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I'm not so sure about Myriophyllum...anyone know any other stem plants that would look good/ok on the right side of my tank (minus the Sword, Bamboo, and other rotala)


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

maybe some cabomba i have some stems if you want. it grows like crazy in my tank but its a beautiful plant i can't wait to have that sword as my center piece =) so ill send u pics once i get the sword in the tank =)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

here are some suggestions:
rotala mini I
rotala mini II
rotala vietnam
rotala nanjenshan
rotala wallichi
limnophila sessiliflora
limnophila mini
didiplis diandra
hemianthus micranthemoides (most people grow it as a bush or tall carpet, but you can get a very nice thick background by planting it like you want a carpet, and then just letting it grow for a while until it is the height you want).


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

glad everything is workign oout dude


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol I didn't see any of these posts:hihi:



boltp777 said:


> maybe some cabomba i have some stems if you want. it grows like crazy in my tank but its a beautiful plant i can't wait to have that sword as my center piece =) so ill send u pics once i get the sword in the tank =)


thanks!



@[email protected] said:


> here are some suggestions:
> rotala mini I
> rotala mini II
> rotala vietnam
> ...


Hmmmm I'll think about those 



Down_Shift said:


> glad everything is workign oout dude


thanks!

New pics in a minute


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The last tank pic with the Sword....









Holy crap....









Today:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

now say bye bye to mr ricca  or at least give him a trim. did you decide what you want to put in the background?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> now say bye bye to mr ricca  or at least give him a trim. did you decide what you want to put in the background?


Ehh I'll see what AFA has in a couple weeks

If I can't find anything there maybe I'll grow out my Blyxa and let that take over


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

im thinking something pink... you need color  rotala colorata or macandra?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> im thinking something pink... you need color  rotala colorata or macandra?


Ehhhhhhhh maybe.

But if chadly accepts my trade, I'll have some Hemigraphis...something


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Ehhhhhhhh maybe.
> 
> But if chadly accepts my trade, I'll have some Hemigraphis...something


im sending you some colorata, free of charge :eek5: PM me your address


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

al-gee


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I know


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, looks good. Even with the algae, lol!  I didn't even know you had a bunch of moss behind that sword. I like it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Hey, looks good. Even with the algae, lol!  I didn't even know you had a bunch of moss behind that sword. I like it.


Lol I keep it there so the baby shrimp have a place to hide

Lesson learned - never shake the Eheim too roughly or you may end up with a wet carpet


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

why are you shaking it? was it crying or something?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CO2 bubbles in there, I needed to get them diffused by the impeller


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chris127 said:


> why are you shaking it? was it crying or something?


HAHAHAHAH. hmmmm...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

alright then  you kids and your wacky diffusion methods...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol But the DIY CO2 apparently doesn't have enough pressure to run without me shaking that too:hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Wow, this tank has come a long way!

Good job Zoo. :tumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I have so much CO2 the _snails_ are at the surface:icon_roll

Either that or they're dead.

And holy crap my Rotala was nowhere near the top of the tank this morning, and now it's at the top:icon_eek:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So where are the pictures? Hmmmmm? :hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Uhhhhh not here yet


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Back from San Francisco








_They seem to all use Chinese take-out bags..._

Unpacked...









One of the new CRS









Myriophyllum









Staurogyne sp. (I have to remember how to spell that)









FTS


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess people only reply when this thread is advertised as the most recent post:icon_roll

bump


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Tank looks very nice ^^)b Love the RCS too.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

cool!

is the white tube in the middle for co2? if you have extra suction cups, you may want to try running it along the rim from top to bottom and then run horizontally towards the center of the wall, so that it is not visible.

just an idea.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> Tank looks very nice ^^)b Love the RCS too.


thanks! your tank is pretty cool too



malaybiswas said:


> cool!
> 
> is the white tube in the middle for co2? if you have extra suction cups, you may want to try running it along the rim from top to bottom and then run horizontally towards the center of the wall, so that it is not visible.
> 
> just an idea.


Hmmm I'll see if I have enough suction cups for that:hihi:


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

You are so lucky to live near AFA. I like the new plants. 
Did you get something from Do! Aqua?

I've been meaning to ask, what are you feeding your shrimp? I got ten recently.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> You are so lucky to live near AFA. I like the new plants.
> Did you get something from Do! Aqua?
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, what are you feeding your shrimp? I got ten recently.


I wanted to get some of the Do!Aqua glass pipes, but they were out of my price range (like almost everything at AFA):icon_roll

I've been getting lazy on feeding my shrimp...I just put in an algae wafer yesterday, but other than that its frozen cyclops once a week:hihi: Maybe I'll supplement with something in between that...


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful tank! So lush and green! :icon_eek:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my Purigen escaped into the tank (well not all of it of course):icon_eek: Is this a problem?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I think my Purigen escaped into the tank (well not all of it of course):icon_eek: Is this a problem?


Your tank will implode if you do not extract every single bead of purigen. 


 get out what you can and hope for the best.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> Your tank will implode if you do not extract every single bead of purigen.
> 
> 
> get out what you can and hope for the best.


lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Right...30 minutes after putting Purigen in the filter:








_EDIT: **** that's blurry_

2 Otos between Staurogyne (taken when it was first put in)









Staurogyne today:








_I re-planted the one on the right, that's why it looks bigger_


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your rotala looks really happy. Your lighting must be good sine the stems are bending over like that! Great job.  Sorry I missed the updates earlier. Your otos are so cute! They look very happy in between the staurogyne. :hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I did a water change and also made a major change to the layout of the tank. And I'm not posting an FTS until someone guesses what it is

Teaser/Spoiler shots:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

it's looking _much_ better.
now get rid of that algae


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> it's looking _much_ better.
> now get rid of that algae


I know I'm dosing Excel every day now


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

You removed most of the riccia and replaced it with downoi and narrow leaf chain swords, or added a carpet to the tank again?!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> You removed most of the riccia and replaced it with downoi and narrow leaf chain swords, or added a carpet to the tank again?!


Lol that's Blyxa


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm still terribad at plant identification! About the only ones I can identify are plants I own or owned in the past!

Do I get a prize for fantastically awesome memory? kidding. I won't ruin the surprise on fishlesscycling!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm debating on whether or not going back to AFA and replacing the wood with these cool stones...anyone wanna share their thoughts?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

WOAH you changed some stuff! i think wood looks better. when are you getting pressurized?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Uhhh apparently never But this batch of DIY is bad so I think I'm going to buy some new yeast and replace it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Uhhh apparently never But this batch of DIY is bad so I think I'm going to buy some new yeast and replace it.


dude i will raok you my....













...leftover yeast. i have about 20 packets of fleischmanns. (did you think i was gonna say co2 system?  )


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> dude i will raok you my....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I did think you were about to say CO2 system

I really don't need _that much_ yeast. I only use 1/8 tsp 1-2 times a month:hihi:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha yeah I did think you were about to say CO2 system
> 
> I really don't need _that much_ yeast. I only use 1/8 tsp 1-2 times a month:hihi:



PUT MORE IN THERE! i loaded my yeast machine up and it bubbled within 5 hours.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I made a deal with myself - if I can remove most of the algae before I go to Ada again, then I'll keep the wood.

Btw I'm on my dads itouch


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dude, add a koralia nano


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

how is your downoi doing? does any of the fish snack on it?

I am planning to get some for one of my future scapes. BTW it is actually "daonoi"


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> how is your downoi doing? does any of the fish snack on it?
> 
> I am planning to get some for one of my future scapes. BTW it is actually "daonoi"


Downoi is doing great. And no, none of my fish snack on it


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice tank, Z


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Crap I unplugged my filter yesterday night to dose Excel, and I just remembered to turn it on a couple minutes ago:icon_evil I don't see any dead fish/shrimp, so I hope everything's ok...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Crap I unplugged my filter yesterday night to dose Excel, and I just remembered to turn it on a couple minutes ago:icon_evil I don't see any dead fish/shrimp, so I hope everything's ok...


hopefully the bacteria are ok.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Which white balance looks better?



















Btw, my Rotala is like that because my snail is on one of the stems and he's heavy:icon_roll

I like this picture for some reason


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

its looking great man  something pink in the middle would really make this tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehe I showed this girl I like the picture of the CRS. She complimented me, but I think I ruined the moment when I described the shrimp and plants in Latin


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lmfao you retard! leave it at "i have a fish tank" okay?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> lmfao you retard! leave it at "i have a fish tank" okay?


Well she already knows _that_


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

UGH I found a spider behind my "stand" today...it was so far in the back I couldn't kill it.

Do any of you find spiders behind your stands? Or in the dusty areas?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Downoi is doing great. And no, none of my fish snack on it


cool. i am getting some for my next scape.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hahaha, this conversation is too funny  we are such nerds, you know? 
I think that the first picture looks better. 
It's improving :thumbsup:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> UGH I found a spider behind my "stand" today...it was so far in the back I couldn't kill it.
> 
> Do any of you find spiders behind your stands? Or in the dusty areas?


i have hanging between my filters for 3 months now.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude i found a spider in my light fixture. do you know how hot it gets there? PRETTY HOT. crazy arachnid.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> its looking great man  something pink in the middle would really make this tank


There's no small red plants I can think of other than Nymphaea...which doesn't really stay small unless you trim it. Plus it would block light from the Blyxa.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Use rotala sp. Orange (araguaia). It doesn't grow incredibly fast so you won't have to do trimmings as often as your other stem plants. And it has that pink color you're looking for. It looks really nice! 
Your tank is looking great so far ;-) Keep it up and if you can, add some color 
Here's a picture of mine  Just trimmed it a week ago.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy crap. I tried that once, it died on me:icon_evil


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Try again! I had to try these about 4 times and on the 5th, it finally worked and stopped dying for me. Hahaha 
Never give up!!

If you come to the next sfbaaps meeting, I'll give you a couple stems to try again ;-)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> If you come to the next sfbaaps meeting, I'll give you a couple stems to try again ;-)


Sounds like they're going to San Francisco, which I can't do


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a trim and...stuff


















Staurogyne update:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's getting there :thumbsup: So.... when are you gonna add a scape?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

There's no more room for rocks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> There's no more room for rocks


dude make room :hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Psh fine I'll get the smallest rocks at AFA as possible


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Psh fine I'll get the smallest rocks at AFA as possible


:hihi:
you want a good scape though


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

zoo i lost your yeast. ive still got a few more places it could be hiding but that will have to wait until after exams are over


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> zoo i lost your yeast. ive still got a few more places it could be hiding but that will have to wait until after exams are over


Lol that's ok...I just replaced it today anyways.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

with pressurized im assuming


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha...I wish


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

how is your downoi doing? I got some yesterday.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> how is your downoi doing? I got some yesterday.


Sorry I didn't see this...it's doing wonderfully!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey! you got some myrio. its looking good


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

cool. I think there is some algae growing on the glass  time for a cleanup.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> cool. I think there is some algae growing on the glass  time for a cleanup.


Lol actually the GSA is finally gone from the glass. It's just some random tufts of BBA and clado within the tank


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

nice tank! I just got done reading all 13 pages.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lookin good man, but you need some red to contrast against all that green. I think some kind of Polygonum would look awesome growing out from behind that Myrio.

And you need to get pressurized CO2! I'm finally getting mine real soon. I'm so done with replacing it once a week


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

have you got any bumble bees in your tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> have you got any bumble bees in your tank?


Gobies? no


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

pressurized yet?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chris127 said:


> pressurized yet?


Haha no...school and facebook are taking up too much of my time


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha no...school and facebook are taking up too much of my time


story of my life...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

*sigh* School and facebook have been taking up too much of my time.

So, with that being said, I guess I willnotbe tearing the tank down.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

It's a long way till April 1st, bud


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> *sigh* School and facebook have been taking up too much of my time.
> 
> So, with that being said, I guess I will*not*be tearing the tank down.


Haha. You think your slick huh?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

My Eheim flow is decreasing...I didn't want to start a whole new thread about it, so I figured I'd ask on here.

Should I clean the filter today?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes. Eheims tend to be a bit notorious for decreasing flow significantly after about a month of running, at least in my experience. Cleaning out the pipes and removing the random litter gunk from the filter once a month keeps it running pretty good.

On another note! when are you going to upgrade to the aquascapers club from the overgrown jungle club?!


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

hey i like the overgrown jungle club =P


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Yes. Eheims tend to be a bit notorious for decreasing flow significantly after about a month of running, at least in my experience. Cleaning out the pipes and removing the random litter gunk from the filter once a month keeps it running pretty good.
> 
> On another note! when are you going to upgrade to the aquascapers club from the overgrown jungle club?!


Haha good one



boltp777 said:


> hey i like the overgrown jungle club =P


lol.

omg guess what...I found a pregnant CRS:biggrin:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice tank ZTM. :bounce: 
If the water flow is minimal, then i'd clean it out.. 
Reminds me that mine is due for a cleaning also, LOL.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> omg guess what...I found a pregnant CRS:biggrin:


Lucky. How do you even afford CRS?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Nice tank ZTM. :bounce:
> If the water flow is minimal, then i'd clean it out..
> Reminds me that mine is due for a cleaning also, LOL.


I haven't taken a picture in a long time, so it looks better today



Axelrodi202 said:


> Lucky. How do you even afford CRS?


Haha I got like 6 for $20 in San Francisco


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang I just cleaned the pipes and the filter and the flow is almost like the day I set it up:eek5:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Your downoi is insane. I can't figure out how you get it to look that good. That is some crazy growth. How did you pack it all in that little tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Your downoi is insane. I can't figure out how you get it to look that good. That is some crazy growth. How did you pack it all in that little tank?


Lol there's only about 9 plant species in there, it's just the growth that makes it look like there's alot


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

broken img 
wait, you deleted the post lol
EDIT pt 2. Oh, there ya go. I love those fish. I have had one for about 5 yrs now. It is always buried in the gravel though


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Yay I got 3 new Hara Jerdoni!


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

be sure to take pics of the crs when the babies hatch


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Your Staurogyne growth is remarkable, Zoo! How much did you start with?

And those Hara Jerdoni are super cute. I want to get some for my Mini-L. Where'd you get 'em?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> broken img
> wait, you deleted the post lol
> EDIT pt 2. Oh, there ya go. I love those fish. I have had one for about 5 yrs now. It is always buried in the gravel though


Lol yeah they're really cute



fishboy87 said:


> be sure to take pics of the crs when the babies hatch


Haha well I can never seem to find the pregnant mom but I know she's out there somewhere. If I find some babies I'll try to take a pic, but no guarantees



Ugly Genius said:


> Your Staurogyne growth is remarkable, Zoo! How much did you start with?
> 
> And those Hara Jerdoni are super cute. I want to get some for my Mini-L. Where'd you get 'em?


I only started with 2 pieces, about 1" each. Although it doesn't grow sideways like yours

Actually I got the Jerdoni from Ebichua He came by my place around 2:30 today. You can try asking him to bring some for you on his next trip to SF


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro Rasbora:









The rest are pics of the Jerdoni:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Those Jerdoni are awesome. I have never seen them before. Do you have to feed them anything special?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Those Jerdoni are awesome. I have never seen them before. Do you have to feed them anything special?


I haven't fed them since I got them I put in a shrimp pellet a couple nights ago, but idk if they ate it or not. I'll try and see if they'll eat the frozen cyclops tomorrow. If not, then I guess I'll go to my LFS and get some live worms for them...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I'm thinking of ripping out my current Rotala and replacing it with newer Rotala. Because these leaves are getting kind of old and shriveled up/small...unless it's a nutrient deficiency?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the new growth shouldnt looks small or shriveled unless there is something wrong. post a pic.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

that is most probably nutrient deficiency. like marco said, post a pic.

If you need I have tons of rotalas in my tank - indica, nanjenshan and wallichii.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> the new growth shouldnt looks small or shriveled unless there is something wrong. post a pic.





malaybiswas said:


> that is most probably nutrient deficiency. like marco said, post a pic.
> 
> If you need I have tons of rotalas in my tank - indica, nanjenshan and wallichii.






























(a completely unrelated picture)


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Upside down shrimp. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my rotala rotundifolia was doing that for a while. try increasing the flow to it (to bring more CO2). mine did better when i thinned it out (which gave it more flow and better CO2). i also added a bit more equilibrium to add some Ca which my tank is low on.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Upside down shrimp. I like it. :thumbsup:


Upside down _pregnant_ shrimp



@[email protected] said:


> my rotala rotundifolia was doing that for a while. try increasing the flow to it (to bring more CO2). mine did better when i thinned it out (which gave it more flow and better CO2). i also added a bit more equilibrium to add some Ca which my tank is low on.


Hmmm ok I'll see if I can do any of those!


----------



## Nexxorcist (Nov 22, 2008)

this tank is super awesome. i cant believe it's a 10 gallon! wow!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

*sigh* Should I update the tank now? The lights just turned off, but it's been forever since I've posted an FTS.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Do it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Do it


You're up late


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dude its only 12


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

One thing that sometimes we forget is that as our plant mass grows we need to increase our dosing. Until I trim I dose my spoon measurement as rounded as I can get. Then when I trim I level them off again. I found out the hard way with some of the more sensitive nutrient hogs that they can eat through the Nitrogen like crazy! I've even dosed another 1/3 on the same day as my traces - several hours apart. That might be what's going on with your Rotala.

Yes to FTS!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> One thing that sometimes we forget is that as our plant mass grows we need to increase our dosing.


Good point...I'll need to remember that

I don't think I want to wake up the fish just yet, so I'll wait until the lights turn on at 2:hihi:

EDIT:


chase127 said:


> dude its only 12


Yeah, I forgot it's summer:icon_conf I've been doing so much Honors work...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

youre up way too early


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> youre up way too early


Pshhhh. I have to get into the habit of it since I'm going camping in a couple days and they wake you up early


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

who goes camping......


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> who goes camping......


Me

I'm leaving the responsibility of feeding the fish to my little brother...maybe I'll ask my dad to dose the ferts. I don't think a 10 year old would know how to do that...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

this shuold be interesting


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> this shuold be interesting


I know

What'll happen if my dad doesn't dose for a week?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nothing really. the plants will use up their reserves and everything should go back to normal when you get back and start dosing again


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...I couldn't find the camera, so I guess I'll update after I get back


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'm back...and nothing much happened except that a whole bunch of water evaporated


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

dude, update your thread title


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> dude, update your thread title


Happy now?

I'm starting to get bored with this scape...I like the Blyxa and Downoi and Hygro Araguaia, but the Rotala and Myrio aren't cutting it for me. Should I replace them with different plants or rescape?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally have a picture! Ignore the water bottle, that's my...state of the art cooling system


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Who needs an expensive chiller when ice is free?

Looking good dude. You've got quite the jungle going


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow ZTM, this tank has really filled in since I last caught up with it! Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Who needs an expensive chiller when ice is free?
> 
> Looking good dude. You've got quite the jungle going


I know I'm thinking of rescaping it so it's not so jungle-y, but I'm not sure if I should or not:icon_conf



lauraleellbp said:


> Wow ZTM, this tank has really filled in since I last caught up with it! Looks great! :thumbsup:


Thanks Laura:icon_cool


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Happy now?


Punk, smart-a :icon_roll


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning a rescape with Watkins...I'm going to replace the Flourite with Aquasoil (original) and finally get a hardscape:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I'm planning a rescape with Watkins...I'm going to replace the Flourite with Aquasoil (original) and finally get a hardscape:hihi:


you better actually rescape this time


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> you better actually rescape this time


Ahahahahaha...of course I will:icon_roll Unless school gets in the way


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Unless school gets in the way


you little sneaky 
lol


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Looking good!!:thumbsup:


Where yah been, man?


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoa it is a jungle. Looks like you have enough plants for a 15 or a 20L! 

Love the new thread name. Regardless of what others say, I was still excited that your Eheim was finally working back in December, but I guess you can't live in the past.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Looking good!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Les!



fastfreddie said:


> Whoa it is a jungle. Looks like you have enough plants for a 15 or a 20L!
> 
> Love the new thread name. Regardless of what others say, I was still excited that your Eheim was finally working back in December, but I guess you can't live in the past.


ROFL Freddie, you always manage to crack me up

Ok, so I'm not the best at creating scapes with wood/rock...as you can tell. Does anyone have links to a thread/pictures with good hardscapes?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

You can check the ADA sites (us, jp, au etc.), lots of good ideas. Or aquascapingworld.com forum also has some good scapes.

Unless you want to fill in the fore ground, I think your current substrate provides a good contrast unlike aquasoil would do.

If you want, I can drop by on a weekend to help out. Making a scape from ground up is the most fun part always


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> If you want, I can drop by on a weekend to help out. Making a scape from ground up is the most fun part always


As much as I would like to take up that offer, I don't think my parents would let a stranger in the house:hihi:


----------



## vosstc (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow! I just wanted to say I read the first several pages and last several pages... ZTM your tank looks amazing! It's awesome to see the progression.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

vosstc said:


> Wow! I just wanted to say I read the first several pages and last several pages... ZTM your tank looks amazing! It's awesome to see the progression.


Trust me, this tank is nothing compared to others But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


>


I wish my Rotala and Downoi looked like this Maybe I need to dose more?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Did some maintenance on the Myrio today....









Amano eating a pea:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

trim your starguyone!  its looking pretty tight. i think i remember dosing iron and a bit lean on the nitrates will bring out the reds... but i could be very wrong


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> trim your starguyone!  its looking pretty tight. i think i remember dosing iron and a bit lean on the nitrates will bring out the reds... but i could be very wrong


I'll get to it eventually I'm going heavy on the ferts to see if it'll wake up the Rotala...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

thats the spirit!


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You're actually rescaping this time? Suh-weet!

Hey, when you trim that Staurogyne, I got dibs on any leftovers!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Hey, when you trim that Staurogyne, I got dibs on any leftovers!


Haha, that depends on what kind of plants and/or carnivores you have to trade


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see the new rescape! roud: Good job ZTM!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Can't wait to see the new rescape! roud: Good job ZTM!


I can't wait either

In other news, I got my paycheck today for $70!!!







Coincidentally, that's the same amount of money I calculated I'd be spending at AFA


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I can't wait either
> 
> In other news, I got my paycheck today for $70!!!
> 
> ...


$30 for ASI and $40 for wood/ stones?


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice 10 gallon. I'm just now getting mine back up and running, and this one is definatey an inspiration to me. Thanks for the great work.

Charlie


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> $30 for ASI and $40 for wood/ stones?


Something like that Maybe a bit more, but that's where the wallet comes in handy...



CAM6467 said:


> Nice 10 gallon. I'm just now getting mine back up and running, and this one is definatey an inspiration to me. Thanks for the great work.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks! I think you're the first person that my tank has inspired


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hurry up! I can't wait either. Looking forward to the rescape.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I think you're the first person that my tank has inspired


Zoo, let me take this moment to say that you have an enthusiasm for this hobby that _is_ inspirational.
So many times I've felt like quitting the hobby. Once in a while, I'd read a post of yours or see you on one of a billion forums (how many forums _do_ you frequent?) and remember what it means to love this hobby.

You grow very lush and healthy plants -- it's one of your strongest traits -- and there are a lot of people here who can't do that.

Focus on your hardscape this time around. If you go to AFA, spend some of that seventy dollars on rocks and/or wood. Get big strong pieces. (Or go to the bonsai store around the corner and get Ryouh there. Twenty bucks worth should be more than enough. [Hint: There are bigger pieces hidden behind the box. And make sure you get pieces that seem too big for a ten gallon tank.])

Looking forward to the rescape.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey, now that you're rescaping, you're shelling out the bucks for pressurized CO2, right? Right?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Zoo, let me take this moment to say that you have an enthusiasm for this hobby that _is_ inspirational.
> So many times I've felt like quitting the hobby. Once in a while, I'd read a post of yours or see you on one of a billion forums (how many forums _do_ you frequent?) and remember what it means to love this hobby.
> 
> You grow very lush and healthy plants -- it's one of your strongest traits -- and there are a lot of people here who can't do that.
> ...


Thanks UG:icon_redf I really have no idea how many forums I'm on...this, APC, SFBAAPS, Aquascaping World Forum...I think that's it

I've never heard of or seen a bonsai store by AFA...what's the exact name?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Zoo is my hero


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Zoo is my hero




EBB's aquasoil for $20 seems like a hecka good deal, I just need to confirm with my dad (parents these days) and then convince him to drive me to SF to get the wood and rocks.

EDIT: Maybe I don't have to go to AFA...hopefully The Aquarium Showroom will have what I need


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Go here, Zoo.
Ryouh stones for $1.99 a pound. The rocks I have in my Do!aqua Mini-M are from there. Just as nice as anything you can get at AFA. Sometimes nicer.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Go here, Zoo.
> Ryouh stones for $1.99 a pound. The rocks I have in my Do!aqua Mini-M are from there. Just as nice as anything you can get at AFA. Sometimes nicer.


Dang, UG. I'm going to have to get you to buy me some of that stone and ship it to me if I get that 60P  I could send you the money for everything through paypal. Iwagumi is kinda calling my name


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Go here, Zoo.
> Ryouh stones for $1.99 a pound. The rocks I have in my Do!aqua Mini-M are from there. Just as nice as anything you can get at AFA. Sometimes nicer.


Wow that's really cheap:icon_eek: I'll be sure to check that out next time I go to AFA

But I may not need to go to SF because I just found out that a LFS has almost everything from AFA



clwatkins10 said:


> Dang, UG. I'm going to have to get you to buy me some of that stone and ship it to me if I get that 60P  I could send you the money for everything through paypal. Iwagumi is kinda calling my name


Better yet, why don't you move to San Francisco?

*Things to buy for rescape:
*[ ] New 10 gallon rimless tank
[ ] 6-9 liters of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia I
[ ] Driftwood
[ ] Scaping rocks
[ ] Possibly some HC or Glosso to grow emersed. Is it easy to grow them emersed?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hc is _freaking_ easy to grow emersed


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> hc is _freaking_ easy to grow emersed


Haha I assumed it was since so many people are doing that

The problem is I have no idea what my scape is going to be like. I kind of like the ones with HC (or similar ground cover) all around the bottom, and a massive clump of wood and plants (and sometimes rocks) sticking up in the middle.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> *Things to buy for rescape:
> *[ ] New 10 gallon rimless tank
> [ ] 6-9 liters of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia I
> [ ] Driftwood
> ...


why dont you just derim a 10g? super cheap  

i think theres a place in san jose that sells rimless 10g's, but i think they are seamless corners, in other words, rounded corners.

driftwood:

COLLECT SOME lol  a reason to enjoy the great outdoors too XD


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> why dont you just derim a 10g? super cheap
> 
> i think theres a place in san jose that sells rimless 10g's, but i think they are seamless corners, in other words, rounded corners.
> 
> ...


I was nervous when I had my rimless 10. I couldn't wait to set up the 30c when I got it.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> why dont you just derim a 10g? super cheap
> 
> i think theres a place in san jose that sells rimless 10g's, but i think they are seamless corners, in other words, rounded corners.
> 
> ...


Yeah, rounded corners aren't a problem for me. As long as it's rimless and doesn't cost too much

Plus I don't want to risk breaking the glass of the 10 gallon.

I really have no idea where to look for driftwood in nature:icon_roll



clwatkins10 said:


> I was nervous when I had my rimless 10. I couldn't wait to set up the 30c when I got it.


Well saidroud:


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Zoo, I'd honestly like to say go Iwagumi all the way, true to my credo. However, you strike me more as a driftwood setup kind of guy, so I think you could probably make a really cool driftwood layout.

Slight offtopic: Clwatkins, Iwagumi is the awesome. Let me know if I can help out in any way.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Slight offtopic: Clwatkins, Iwagumi is the awesome. Let me know if I can help out in any way.


Dude, I'll be sure to ask you for help. You seem like you've studied it enough. I'm sure zoo doesn't mind the slight hijack :flick:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Yeah, rounded corners aren't a problem for me. As long as it's rimless and doesn't cost too much
> 
> Plus I don't want to risk breaking the glass of the 10 gallon.
> 
> I really have no idea where to look for driftwood in nature:icon_roll


manzanita is all over in this reddish soil, im guessing manzanita gets its redness from the high iron content of the soil pissibly. but its everywhere beside the roads up there


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Zoo, I'd honestly like to say go Iwagumi all the way, true to my credo. However, you strike me more as a driftwood setup kind of guy, so I think you could probably make a really cool driftwood layout.


Iwagumi means one type of carpet plant with rocks sticking up, right? (Or something like that)

I don't think I can do that considering I have collectoritis:hihi:

I like scapes sort of like this:


















EDIT: Uh oh, I'm not sure if I can grow anything emersed now...considering that I don't have another light fixture


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Iwagumi means one type of carpet plant with rocks sticking up, right? (Or something like that)


It means "collection of rocks." Where you take it artistically from there is open to interpretation...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Church said:


> It means "collection of rocks." Where you take it artistically from there is open to interpretation...


Now I know the _real_ definition

Where have you been Church? Update your tanks!


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

My tanks are being updated _themselves_ right now. I am slowly getting everything back in order again. I won't explain it in your thread, but basically a lot happened in real life, and I've recently had to move, and I'm only just now getting things back to normal. I still have my 45g and 10g in their previous scapes, and I've just set up a 2.5g. I'm uprooting the 10g soon, though, to transfer all the UG into the 2.5. I'll update my threads soon as I do all of this. 

Glad to be back, thanks! I didn't even compliment you on your tank before: Looks great!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Zoo, if I still had my rimless ten gallon tank, I'd give it to you. Unfortunately, I gave it to my brother years ago.

When I pick out hardscape materials, I find it best to not go in with a hardscape in mind. It's too limiting. Rather, I sort through whatever is in front of me and find the one piece that resonates on an artistic level. It'll give off a crescendo sound not too unlike the THX "Deep Note" audio logo when I hold it before me and examine it. Once the signature piece is found, finding all the supporting pieces is a piece of cake.
So if you do go hardscape hunting, if you don't hear the THX crescendo, put it back and keep looking.

I'm going to AFA and the bonsai store today to look for pieces for someone else here on the forum, but if I see anything that hums, I'll let you know.


----------



## outcast (Jul 4, 2007)

make a light fixture, im too cheap to buy a proper hood and light so i make my own


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya if you check out my thread for my ten, the lights are two clamp lamps $7 each and a two pack of 6700k compact flourecent bulbs, $11:hihi: gets the job done and is cheap.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

an iwagumi aquarium is a rock aquarium scaped according to 3 main rocks: the centerpiece stone (THX stone, as UG said) , a side stone, and a supporting stone. it usually has a few plants, usually up to 3.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

:hihi: 10gal RIMLESS Huh?

I have one of those. 

IDK HOW I'd ship it though?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

vtkid said:


> Ya if you check out my thread for my ten, the lights are two clamp lamps $7 each and a two pack of 6700k compact flourecent bulbs, $11:hihi: gets the job done and is cheap.


Haha, well high-tech tanks have high-tech lighting



fishman9809 said:


> an iwagumi aquarium is a rock aquarium scaped according to 3 main rocks: the centerpiece stone (THX stone, as UG said) , a side stone, and a supporting stone. it usually has a few plants, usually up to 3.


I see...I don't think I can keep my collectoritis down to 3 species:hihi:



demonbreedr16 said:


> :hihi: 10gal RIMLESS Huh?
> 
> I have one of those.
> 
> IDK HOW I'd ship it though?


Oooh.

Well the one at my LFS is around $30, so it's not that bad,


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

30$? I'd give you mine free[Including Shipping...cuz I don't think it'd be too much]...there WOULD be a cost though...your excess plants. 

I tested it for leaks and it never did and is a great tank... a bit older [lke 2007] but clean none-the-less....I also could paint the background [if you do that?] since I'm gonna do that for my smaller NEW tanks [something to do with a fishroom]


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I see...I don't think I can keep my collectoritis down to 3 species:hihi:,


get another tank :icon_cool


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> get another tank :icon_cool


Don't have room


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Don't have room


neither do i with a tiny house with 4 people but i got a 60p


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You seem to be ignoring post #571


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> You seem to be ignoring post #571


Fine, don't give me a hyperlink to that post



legomaniac89 said:


> Hey, now that you're rescaping, you're shelling out the bucks for pressurized CO2, right? Right?


Uhhh the most I can get is a paintball system which would have to be local since my dad refuses to pay for it online


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but paintball lasts on a lil whileeeee


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> but paintball lasts on a lil whileeeee


I know But there's no room for a 5 pound cylinder.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

but 5 lb cylinders are like 18" thats it lol

and btw, theres also 2.5


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The only room I'd have for a CO2 tank is behind the aquarium, which is only about 6" wide


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i think a 2.5'er would fit, but i wouldnt trust me with that lol


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

A five pound tank's less that six inches in diameter.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

You can do it Zooo!!!:biggrin: My 2.5 is less than 6inchs. Also like what zoo said the 5lb could would too! I read a bit of your journal, believe me when I say this... Yours plants are fenomenal!!! You should be very proud that you can grow a variety of plants, know there needs, and be able to name them in latin!!! lol Keep us updated.:wink:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> i think a 2.5'er would fit, but i wouldnt trust me with that lol


I know, but a 2.5 lb is 14" high, and I prefer something that wouldn't show over the tank (10 gallon is 12" high).



Ugly Genius said:


> A five pound tank's less that six inches in diameter.


I know, but a 5 lb is 18" high, which is almost the length of my tank:hihi:



thief said:


> You can do it Zooo!!!:biggrin: My 2.5 is less than 6inchs. Also like what zoo said the 5lb could would too! I read a bit of your journal, believe me when I say this... Yours plants are fenomenal!!! You should be very proud that you can grow a variety of plants, know there needs, and be able to name them in latin!!! lol Keep us updated.:wink:


Thanks thief!

I was so excited about this rescape that I had a dream about it...the only thing I can remember is that I bought everything in an all-in-one deal, and there were a billion rocks and 1 piece of wood, which was shaped exactly like this (an anteater with its arms in the air):


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dude stop sniffing your aquasoil before you go to bed, weird things happen


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Dude stop sniffing your aquasoil before you go to bed, weird things happen


 Omg thats a great idea!!! I guess thats how the pros do it! lol

That scape does look very nice. At AFA they should have some iwagami stone and since you will be stopping at that bonsia place UG told you about, you should really be able to get some nice materials.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

FYI, Zoo, I went to AFA and the bonsai store this past weekend. AFA has some pretty good driftwood but not much by way of rocks as they're still awaiting the new ADA shipment. (Although I don't recall seeing any anteaters with arms flailing type of driftwood.)
The bonsai store has a lot of great rocks. Dig deep in the box and be sure to check behind the box and you'll find some great stuff.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I am doing paintball so I have some first hand experience on the pros and cons. Pros of course is the size. There are many cons, but if you are aware of them, then you can make your choices to make it a good investment.

1) Don't use red sea regulator. They are flimsy and the diapharms leak after repeatative end of tank dumps. Plus they are expensive (more if you buy local instead of online). For about $160 (less than red sea in most online and local retailers), you will get paintball regulator with solenoid, bubble counter and pin valve controller that is much better, specially for handling end of tank dumps. GLA carries them. Trust me, that would be a much better investment.

2) Get a 20oz co2 cylinder. Try in walmart first. A filled cylinder would be about $35 unlike regular empty cylinders for close to $40. Then refill at sports authority for $3.5. Check ahead with the store for co2 availability. I keep a second cylinder always, so that I can switch them when one runs out and if the local store does not have co2 available yet. For upto 50g tanks with 4 bps, a 20oz cylinder lasts close to a month.

BTW, I have a spare solenoid at home. Let me know if you need one, I can give it for cheap (and it works perfect )


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Dude stop sniffing your aquasoil before you go to bed, weird things happen


rofl:hihi:



thief said:


> Omg thats a great idea!!! I guess thats how the pros do it! lol
> 
> That scape does look very nice. At AFA they should have some iwagami stone and since you will be stopping at that bonsia place UG told you about, you should really be able to get some nice materials.


Well I found a local store that supplies most of ADA's stock, so I'd rather go there instead of an hour away



Ugly Genius said:


> FYI, Zoo, I went to AFA and the bonsai store this past weekend. AFA has some pretty good driftwood but not much by way of rocks as they're still awaiting the new ADA shipment. (Although I don't recall seeing any anteaters with arms flailing type of driftwood.)
> The bonsai store has a lot of great rocks. Dig deep in the box and be sure to check behind the box and you'll find some great stuff.


Ok I'll be sure to remember this next time I go to SF



malaybiswas said:


> I am doing paintball so I have some first hand experience on the pros and cons. Pros of course is the size. There are many cons, but if you are aware of them, then you can make your choices to make it a good investment.
> 
> 1) Don't use red sea regulator. They are flimsy and the diapharms leak after repeatative end of tank dumps. Plus they are expensive (more if you buy local instead of online). For about $160 (less than red sea in most online and local retailers), you will get paintball regulator with solenoid, bubble counter and pin valve controller that is much better, specially for handling end of tank dumps. GLA carries them. Trust me, that would be a much better investment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! I probably won't need the solenoid right away, but I'll lget you know if I do need it


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I still use my Red Sea paintball regulator, and I gotta tell you, my experience with it has been pretty good. I will agree to a few points that malaybiswas made, namely that the GLA one is faaaaaar superior to the red sea one, AND it comes with a solenoid. If I ever need another one, I'm definitely getting GLA's (it just didn't exist back when I ordered my red sea one, grrrrrrr!).

Also, the extra expense of picking up a second, spare canister is immediately justified the moment that your primary tank runs out of gas... when all you have to do is disconnect it, replace it with your spare, and then *at your convenience* go refill the empty one in the next few days or whatever. Before I got that spare, I remember I was always paranoid when the gauge was showing it was almost empty, and I would hold vigil around my tank waiting for it, so I could quickly disconnect it and speed on down to the nearest Walmart while my tank was presumably growing algae with each passing minute... Yeah, make sure to keep a spare.

Sports Authority is definitely a cheaper place to get the gas refills. $4 sounds about right. For the tank swap-out at Walmart, it costs like $8. The problem, for me, is that I can be in-and-out of my Walmart in under 5 minutes. Everytime I tried taking the cheaper route and going to SA, I waited in there for like 30 to 45 minutes each time. Time is money to me, and Walmart is still my preferred paintball CO2 source.

As far as the tank dumps are concerned, I've never had any problems with it. The diaphragm does not leak, and the presumably-crappy needle valve still allows me to accurately set my bubble count. When the tank gets close to empty, I do have to make adjustments to it, but for the 4-5 weeks before this happens, it's set-it-and-forget-it, for me.

Once again, though, if I could do it all over, I would go with the GLA one. Everything that comes out of that place is top-notch. In fact, that's where I ordered my Red Sea one. Hmmm... Maybe Orlando just has the Midas touch?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm back from ze amazing LFS!!!! Spent $112 in total:eek5: New 10 gallon rimless tank, 6 liters of Amazonia original, a kick-ass piece of mopani wood, and 8 pounds of Shou Stone (I think that's how you spell it). Pics after I'm done showering

Oh and thanks for the input Church


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait...so was that your tank with the anteater looking piece of driftwood?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> Wait...so was that your tank with the anteater looking piece of driftwood?


Lol no that was what my dream was about...


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I'm back from ze amazing LFS!!!! Spent $112 in total:eek5: New 10 gallon rimless tank, 6 liters of Amazonia original, a kick-ass piece of mopani wood, and 8 pounds of Shou Stone (I think that's how you spell it). Pics after I'm done showering
> 
> Oh and thanks for the input Church


Yes! Let's see some scaping! I'm stoked!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I lied, there's only one picture:icon_wink

Here you can see the rimless 10 gallon with 2 bags of aquasoil, and the scape that one of the (KNOWLEDGEABLE) employees suggested.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Pics NOW!

edit: apparently they showed up when i wasnt looking


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Pics NOW!


Look above you

EDIT: Are y'all not talking because I made bad purchases on the wood/stones...?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

im not a fan of the DW lol, but smart move on the rimless 10g. i have some leftover manzy, maybe i could send you some, but, your call


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> im not a fan of the DW lol, but smart move on the rimless 10g. i have some leftover manzy, maybe i could send you some, but, your call


lol I'd have to see what they look like and if I can fit them into my scape or not

EDIT: I'm going to cycle the AS now in the tank...

EDIT: More pics:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> lol I'd have to see what they look like and if I can fit them into my scape or not
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to cycle the AS now in the tank...


why start the cycle now? plant it and then cycle, while it cycles, the plants will grow at the same time :icon_wink


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> why start the cycle now? plant it and then cycle, while it cycles, the plants will grow at the same time :icon_wink


Because then I would have to transfer all of my plants and light, which would take forever


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

bah humbug


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nah dude i like your stones and your tank. the wood isnt my favorite, but you can make it work. i think you shuold try a rock scape only though first. youve got it in you


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Nah dude i like your stones and your tank. the wood isnt my favorite, but you can make it work. i think you shuold try a rock scape only though first. youve got it in you


Actually I prefer driftwood over rocks:hihi:

Which of these scapes looks "better"? I imagine both of them as a river bank with the piece of wood being the roots of a tree... I personally prefer the second one


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

slope your substrate a bit, and try to move the rocks into the center of the tank more


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't bunch the rocks together so much... they look too cool to be jumbled together like that. Space them out a little more, so that you can see more surface area, all those nooks and crannies.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

i like the bank idea.. if you slope the soil up to the back left you can space the rocks a little as you place them and keep the tree stump river bank look. plus you can plant in between the rocks better


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

And here we go! Right on, Zoo. You can finally get started. You got some good stuff there.
I think the wood suits you perfectly. For one, it's got a very narrow vertical profile. And I think it's pretty obvious to all of us who've read even a bit of your journal, you're a tinkerer. The wood's narrowness will allow you to tinker to your heart's content.
The fact that you're keeping the substrate flat allows for you to change your hardscape with minimal impact on the overall flow.
Shou stones take to breaking really nicely. So if you ever wanted to add to the hardcape, you could buy new ones and shape them to your liking.

I really like that tank. I wanted to get a five gallon one a while back, but Justin at Ocean Aquarium sold out before I could make up my mind. Where'd you get it?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> And here we go! Right on, Zoo. You can finally get started. You got some good stuff there.
> I think the wood suits you perfectly. For one, it's got a very narrow vertical profile. And I think it's pretty obvious to all of us who've read even a bit of your journal, you're a tinkerer. The wood's narrowness will allow you to tinker to your heart's content.
> The fact that you're keeping the substrate flat allows for you to change your hardscape with minimal impact on the overall flow.
> Shou stones take to breaking really nicely. So if you ever wanted to add to the hardcape, you could buy new ones and shape them to your liking.
> ...


Thanks UG! I'll see if I can move the stones/wood towards the center (as suggested by others), but my ultimate goal is for the wood to cover up the ugly green of the Eheim intake

And I got the tank at The Aquarium Showroom in San Jose for $45. Kind of pricey, but I wanted to help them out in this recession:hihi:

EDIT: Ammonia levels in the new tank are currently at 1.5 mg/l (which is assume is ppm...)


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

unlimited clear pipes ftw


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

YES!


fishman9809 said:


> unlimited clear pipes ftw


:biggrin:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Lol that's all you're going to say about my scape?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I would move the rocks around. They are great from all angles, unbunch them and experiment with the driftwood some more  Maybe get another piece of mopani or some more rocks to mess with. You'll find something great. Try to use the golden ratio and look at different tanks online, try to get inspired


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> I would move the rocks around. They are great from all angles, unbunch them and experiment with the driftwood some more  Maybe get another piece of mopani or some more rocks to mess with. You'll find something great. Try to use the golden ratio and look at different tanks online, try to get inspired


Hmmm ok I'll keep that in mind next time I re-arrange


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Shou stone is wonderously awesomely cool with colorations and textures...and also one of the worst and most frustrating stones you could possibly work with. It screams USE ME, but when you go to use it you pull your hair out. You can tell I've been working with shou stone lately...

ANYWAY! My suggestion would be to utilize the vertical nature of the works (edit this word was supposed to be stone...), basically by instead of having the driftwood sit on top of the stone, have the stone interlaced with the driftwood.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> ANYWAY! My suggestion would be to utilize the vertical nature of the works, basically by instead of having the driftwood sit on top of the stone, have the stone interlaced with the driftwood.


I was about to say the same thing after looking at the pictures again. Make the wood look like a trees roots have forced it's way through the rock :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Shou stone is wonderously awesomely cool with colorations and textures...and also one of the worst and most frustrating stones you could possibly work with. It screams USE ME, but when you go to use it you pull your hair out. You can tell I've been working with shou stone lately...
> 
> ANYWAY! My suggestion would be to utilize the vertical nature of the works, basically by instead of having the driftwood sit on top of the stone, have the stone interlaced with the driftwood.





clwatkins10 said:


> I was about to say the same thing after looking at the pictures again. Make the wood look like a trees roots have forced it's way through the rock :thumbsup:


Ooookay I'll try interlacing the wood and rocks then:hihi:


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Zoo zoo ZoO... I see you got yourself some awesome stuff. I nice tank, a nice piece of wood (personally I don't like it as for it's color but it's shape makes up for that and with moss to be covered it would love sick!), and the some Awesome looking Shou stone's. Curious did they have any large pieces when you went there? I might consider buying 20-30lbs. Ohh and the scape is a good start. But promise me that you will fool around and tinker with the hardscape. Acquaint yourself to the art of aquascaping the hardscape. As for what to do is up to you but I think having the wood sort of in the center with the stone interlaced in and around it would look nice. Happy scaping my friend!roud:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

thief said:


> Zoo zoo ZoO... I see you got yourself some awesome stuff. I nice tank, a nice piece of wood (personally I don't like it as for it's color but it's shape makes up for that and with moss to be covered it would love sick!), and the some Awesome looking Shou stone's. Curious did they have any large pieces when you went there? I might consider buying 20-30lbs. Ohh and the scape is a good start. But promise me that you will fool around and tinker with the hardscape. Acquaint yourself to the art of aquascaping the hardscape. As for what to do is up to you but I think having the wood sort of in the center with the stone interlaced in and around it would look nice. Happy scaping my friend!roud:


Thanks thief! And yes, there were quite some large stones there. The stones are $4/lb. though, so 20 lbs. is going to cost you $80:icon_eek:


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

^^^

Lol if you knew me Zoo you can tell I am Rock Crazy! Hell make it 40lbs! I just set the amount of stone I want and save up for a month until I'm ready!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

thief said:


> ^^^
> 
> Lol if you knew me Zoo you can tell I am Rock Crazy! Hell make it 40lbs! I just set the amount of stone I want and save up for a month until I'm ready!


lol

I tried as hard as I could, I couldn't make the wood interlock with the rocks


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a spare light and timer, so I'll be growing some plants in there to help soak up the ammonia


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Try lying the wood down, and then configuring the rocks. Maybe that will help. And post pics!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Try lying the wood down, and then configuring the rocks. Maybe that will help. And post pics!


I tried, but there's this HUGE piece about 6" long and 3" thick (don't think _that_ way) and I don't know what to do with that piece if I do lay the wood down :-/


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

sooo are you a freshman?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> sooo are you a freshman?


mhmm


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

heheheh, freshman.
lol

have fun...


post pics of the tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Plant list in the new tank: Myrio. Mattegrossense (sp.?), duckweed, Limno. Mini


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice no more emersing it?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> nice no more emersing it?


Nah I couldn't find any HC locally


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice...:thumbsup:

but now we are in competition!! :icon_mrgr

I setup my rimless 10G and it looks pretty good!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That pellia is outta control!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Nice...:thumbsup:
> 
> but now we are in competition!! :icon_mrgr
> 
> I setup my rimless 10G and it looks pretty good!


Hey I thought you said you weren't using that rimless 10 gallon



clwatkins10 said:


> That pellia is outta control!


I know...maybe I can attach it to the base of the wood or something...to make it seem like that tree root has been there forever or something.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey I thought you said you weren't using that rimless 10 gallon


I warned you that if you didn't take it, I'd end up setting it up!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

what is the plant list on this guy. just using stuff from the other tank? or new plants?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

no slope in the substrate, ztm?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> sooo are you a freshman?


Seniors FTW! :flick:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Seniors FTW! :flick:


Right on brotha!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

zoo, check it out http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbon-Dioxide-...QitemZ200332036074QQcmdZViewItem#ht_500wt_956
I'm not sure of the dims, but it's cheap, and looks short, or you could just go with the pb set-up.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Seniors FTW! :flick:


your a senior?
i thought i was older then you, not the other way around (im a junior).


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> your a senior?
> i thought i was older then you, not the other way around (im a junior).


Yeah man. Almost 18 
EDIT: Post #666 :icon_eek:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> Yeah man. Almost 18


You kids make me feel old, I'll be 29 in Sept.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> You kids make me feel old, I'll be 29 in Sept.


You are old, gramps.
Haha, JK. You're not even 30 yet. :tongue:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I think when he hits thirty he'll have a 1/3rd life crisis and buy a fully loaded 120P. King Kong, Panda shrimp, the works.


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

@[email protected] said:


> (im a junior).


same, class of 2011.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Assuming you don't fail.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Threadjack: successful


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

chase127 said:


> I think when he hits thirty he'll have a 1/3rd life crisis and buy a fully loaded 120P. King Kong, Panda shrimp, the works.


So. Whats wrong with that. The bank will loan me the 10g's to make it happen, maybe. :hihi:



clwatkins10 said:


> Threadjack: successful


O.k. back on topic. What was the topic again?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The topic is zoo is a freshman


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

2012 ftw


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL ZTM very nice tank and freshies FTW!!!!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

freshmen never win



fishman9809 said:


> 2012 ftl





Superedwin said:


> LOL ZTM very nice tank and freshies FTL!!!!


FTFY


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG FTW LOL PWN LMAO BTW THIS IS LAME. 

Zoo, are you alive?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> Zoo, are you alive?


I don't think so. :smile:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

He sniffed too much AS


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ha! I got all you beat (except for Craig  ). Sophomore in college! Woot!

Hey Zoo, you still alive? I've never seen you go so long without a post!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Didn't Zoo say he was going on vacation or something?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Didn't Zoo say he was going on vacation or something?


Haha, IDK, I missed that.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Ugly Genius said:


> Didn't Zoo say he was going on vacation or something?


Then that makes it hte perfect time to derail his thread.

Craig


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Then that makes it hte perfect time to derail his thread.
> 
> Craig


haha, already done. He's going to come back and be like "WTF"


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

It's unfortunate that Zoo's thread is getting all this attention in his absence. I recall reading somewhere in here that he feels like no one is reading his thread.
In an aside, I actually had to google "FTW" as I had no idea what that meant.
FL*

* FL = Friggin' Lame.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> haha, already done. He's going to come back and be like "WTF"


i dont think he curses :icon_surp more like wth


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> i dont think he curses :icon_surp more like wth


or omgosh.
All jokes aside, I have high hopes for his new tank! I'm glad he finally got around to getting an actual scape.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

wtf why are you talking about a fish tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> wtf why are you talking about a fish tank?


I figured that I would threadjack the "teen lounge"


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is what i suspect zoo is doing right now.....


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well, both of those are better then, say, this:


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> HAHAH. UG looking up FTW = UG FTL  :hihi:


Hey don't laugh! I bet I've looked up FTW 10 times because I can never remember what it means :hihi:.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

clwatkins10 said:


> I figured that I would threadjack the "teen lounge"


maybe y'all oughta post a request on Board Suggestions for a "cheeky teen lounge" subforum, and i'll request they open one for "crabby old men".


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hahaha, we totally crashed the place. Sorry zoo :hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah (insert that gasping smiley here). I was in Los Angeles since Thursday and haven't seen Internet since But don't expect an update soon, I'm in San Diego now:hihi:

And Watkins, you were right - once I saw this I was like "wtf 3 new pages?!?!"


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Youre welcome


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Youre welcome



lol  

So for the new scape, I was thinking of some type of carpet plant (maybe I should have grown HC emersed...) and a bunch of plants gradually sloping down from the wood and rock cluster - something like Lego's scape.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That sounds like a good plan. Maybe you should grow hg for a change.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Maybe you should grow hg for a change.




Hairgrass? Now that I think about it, that does look pretty naural. But HC, Glosso, and UG are also good candidates


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

eleocharis belem. best hairgrass there is. 
or you could do a moss carpet. maybe use different sized stones and weeping moss to make the foreground look like its rough terrain, like a bumpy hill kind of look.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh, so it's a competition now, is it? Game on :hihi:

If you ever want some Eleocharis Belem for your carpet plant, hit me up. I got lots of the stuff


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> eleocharis belem. best hairgrass there is.
> or you could do a moss carpet. maybe use different sized stones and weeping moss to make the foreground look like its rough terrain, like a bumpy hill kind of look.


That's a good idea, but I wouldn't want to go buy alot more rocks and moss and string and all



legomaniac89 said:


> Oh, so it's a competition now, is it? Game on :hihi:
> 
> If you ever want some Eleocharis Belem for your carpet plant, hit me up. I got lots of the stuff


Hairgrass does seem like a good idea. But doesn't detritus get stuck in it and you have to clean it out every now and then?

It _could_ be a competition if you want it to be:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It _could_ be a competition if you want it to be:hihi:


I hereby declare myself the winner.

(Since I've no idea what the competition is, I've got nothing to lose, right? :biggrin

I thought there weren't gonna be any updates since you're out of town?

And did you ever come up with a name for the tank?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> It _could_ be a competition if you want it to be:hihi:





lauraleellbp said:


> I hereby declare myself the winner.
> 
> (Since I've no idea what the competition is, I've got nothing to lose, right? :biggrin


Hehe, check the title of this thread. Then check the title of my 20 long thread. Zoo's a copycat :biggrin:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I hereby declare myself the winner.
> 
> (Since I've no idea what the competition is, I've got nothing to lose, right? :biggrin
> 
> ...


Lol there's no picture updates, but who says we still can't talk on the thread?

And no, I haven't found a name for the tank yet



legomaniac89 said:


> Hehe, check the title of this thread. Then check the title of my 20 long thread. Zoo's a copycat :biggrin:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.


Inquiring minds want some pictures, pronto!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

I think someone should sue for plagarism.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Inquiring minds want some pictures, pronto!


I'm on vacation! No pictures until Friday The most recent pic is about 4 pages back or so.



lauraleellbp said:


> LOL
> 
> I think someone should sue for plagarism.


*plagiarism:hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

And yes I do have a slope in the new tank, the front is about 1" and the back is about 3.5"


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Your tank really does look A LOT bigger than 10 gallons buddy


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> freshmen never win


I dunno, I think so far freshman year was the best year of highschool for me. After that everything goes down hill from there:icon_roll I'll see if Sr. year is any better though. 

On a serious note, I always seem to miss the other crazy teenager's threads. Keep up the good work.

-Andrew


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Your tank really does look A LOT bigger than 10 gallons buddy


It does? I don't think so:hihi:

Wait, which tank?



A Hill said:


> I dunno, I think so far freshman year was the best year of highschool for me. After that everything goes down hill from there:icon_roll I'll see if Sr. year is any better though.
> 
> On a serious note, I always seem to miss the other crazy teenager's threads. Keep up the good work.
> 
> -Andrew


lol thanks Andrew


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

The rimmed one. it looks hooge.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what do your boraras eat?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> The rimmed one. it looks hooge.


Really? Thanks I guess



chase127 said:


> what do your boraras eat?


Anything edible placed in the tank:hihi: They're not really that picky


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You need to post pictures to get a name. :hihi: I am looking forward to seeing the rescape. Any progress?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> You need to post pictures to get a name. :hihi: I am looking forward to seeing the rescape. Any progress?





lauraleellbp said:


> Is it Friday yet?


I posted it a few posts back already:hihi:


ZooTycoonMaster said:


> And yes I do have a slope in the new tank, the front is about 1" and the back is about 3.5"


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I like this hardscape much better, since it doesn't include the huge-ass rock in the back:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Try laying that big rock in the back right corner to see how it looks. It's getting better :thumbsup:


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I like the driftwood/rock combination you have going now. What's the plan for plants? Sorry if this is answered elsewhere, it was hard to wade through all of the teens gone wild posts.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Try laying that big rock in the back right corner to see how it looks. It's getting better :thumbsup:


Ok I'll see if I can type to do that



Digsy said:


> I like the driftwood/rock combination you have going now. What's the plan for plants? Sorry if this is answered elsewhere, it was hard to wade through all of the teens gone wild posts.



Rofl. I really have mo idea about planting schemes, but I gotta feeling (BEP reference) that there will be blyxa, limno. mini, staurogyne, ammania bonsai, and possibly some downoi


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

All the plants are dying in the new tank Is this because Im not adding ferts or something?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey what kind of plant is this?










I don't know why your plants are dying. Maybe the leaves are just dying back and they need some time to readjust.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey what kind of plant is this?


Looks like Limnophila sp. mini?

Zoo, sorry your plants aren't doing well at the moment. Hopefully they are just adjusting to being moved and replanted. Your plants should be fine without ferts for a week, I would think. I've left my tanks this way on vacation lots of times and I usually get lots of leggy growth so, it must be something else.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey what kind of plant is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Digsy said:


> Looks like Limnophila sp. mini?


Yes, that is Limnophilia sp. Mini that hasn't colored up yet.

And I hadn't even thought that they need to adjust to the new tank conditions...lol


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> All the plants are dying in the new tank Is this because Im not adding ferts or something?


It's because you're using aquasoil and not a soil-based substrate.



Sorry, couldn't resist :biggrin:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> It's because you're using aquasoil and not a soil-based substrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist :biggrin:


Rofl.

I might as well say something about the tank in this post....

I plan on having a carpet of either hairgrass or ET, and then have a bunch of plants by the wood/rock structure


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Personally I think your hardscape still needs some work. Try moving the whole scape to the right an inch or two, and try to incorporate the large rock into it somehow. It'd be a shame to let such a beautiful stone go un-used. Like I said, play around with it a bit more, take some pictures, and you'll find something that works really well :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Personally I think your hardscape still needs some work. Try moving the whole scape to the right an inch or two, and try to incorporate the large rock into it somehow. It'd be a shame to let such a beautiful stone go un-used. Like I said, play around with it a bit more, take some pictures, and you'll find something that works really well :thumbsup:


Yeah I think it needs work as well But seriously, that rock is huge...I'm seriously thinking of selling it:hihi:

I was at the doctor a couple minutes ago, and I saw a fish tank in the waiting room, and I got to thinking, "Maybe I should get a new stand as well...". Because currently I have a table, which I'm not sure if it's sturdy or not...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Zoo, IDK if you're still loking, but here is a 2.5 LB aluminum tank and regulator for sale in the sns.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/91970-equipment-sale-co2-lights-tools-more.html


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Zoo, IDK if you're still loking, but here is a 2.5 LB aluminum tank and regulator for sale in the sns.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/91970-equipment-sale-co2-lights-tools-more.html


My dad won't buy anything online anymore


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok so all of the plants melted in the new tank To prevent this from happening when I actually set it up, what shouldn't I do when the tank is just set up (dose ferts, inject CO2, etc.)?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So the past week has been sort of a roller coaster for me. I got a little bit depressed a couple days ago, but I decided to not let that take away from my rescape. I'm in the process of tearing down my current tank, because I plan on making the switch during Labor Day weekend.

I can't really think of anything else to say right now, other than that I haven't posted in almost a week


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol at your avatar. Dont get depressed buddy, listen to this song 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=62484780


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Lol at your avatar.


I like it too


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I don't think I'll be able to make the switch over the weekend, since I have alot of other stuff to attend to


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Fish stocking plan:
5-8 Micro Rasboras
2-4 Endler's Livebearer's (male)
2 Hara Jerdoni

And of course numerous amount of shrimp...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

any new pics?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It's pretty much looking the same. The Eleocharis has been throwing out a few new runners, and I haven't changed the hardscape at all (unfortunately...)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So next week I have a 3-day weekend (teacher in-service day...yay!), so that's when I plan on making the change.

I'll hopefully be going to the pet stores today to try and find a better piece of wood or 2...I saw a scape that I really liked, but I forgot where it is. Time to find it again!

EDIT: Something like this...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a great scape. Where did you see it?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! ZTM, sweet tank man! Im really jealous now!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> That's a great scape. Where did you see it?


SFBAAPS forum It actually belongs to a member here, tsound, although he doesn't post that much.



Chrisinator said:


> Wow! ZTM, sweet tank man! Im really jealous now!!


Lol the tank right now isn't looking too good. The new one is going to be much better


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

We haven't been in touch for so long i didnt' realize you got a new tank. It will definetely look awesome


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> So next week I have a 3-day weekend (teacher in-service day...yay!), so that's when I plan on making the change.


You don't have to go to school because it's TEACHER IN-SERVICE DAY???
No comment. :'(


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> We haven't been in touch for so long i didnt' realize you got a new tank. It will definetely look awesome


I know...the Aquasoil takes so long to cycle; it should have been up last week, but I delayed it 1 week



AzFishKid said:


> You don't have to go to school because it's TEACHER IN-SERVICE DAY???
> No comment. :'(


Heheh


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> EDIT: Chris, meet AzFishKid. AZ, meet Chris. Chris, I met AZ in your absence, and AZ, I know Chris from another forum that recently closed down


What?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nvm...I had no idea how to word that.

Off to the pet stores now...I need better pieces of wood.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> EDIT: Chris, meet AzFishKid. AZ, meet Chris. Chris, I met AZ in your absence, and AZ, I know Chris from another forum that recently closed down


Hi Chris! :biggrin:

Oh, and ZTM, hope your not feeling depressed anymore - it ruins your life, trust me. D:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Oh, and ZTM, hope your not feeling depressed anymore - it ruins your life, trust me. D:


Haha yeah it does...

I couldn't find any interesting wood pieces But I did buy a new net and a smaller, better prefilter:biggrin:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha yeah it does...
> 
> I couldn't find any interesting wood pieces But I did buy a new net and a smaller, better prefilter:biggrin:


That reminds me, do you want that small piece of driftwood with a java fern attached? It's just taking up room in my tank.

I'll send it to you free of charge if you're interested, since you sent me that RAOK a while back.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> That reminds me, do you want that small piece of driftwood with a java fern attached? It's just taking up room in my tank.
> 
> I'll send it to you free of charge if you're interested, since you sent me that RAOK a while back.


Thanks for the offer, but I don't think it'll fit in with my tank Plus I would feel guilty having you spend all that money on shipping


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I don't think it'll fit in with my tank Plus I would feel guilty having you spend all that money on shipping


No problem, just thought i'd offer. roud:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...so my Eheim impeller shaft broke:angryfire Will the tank be ok with daily water changes?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Ok...so my Eheim impeller shaft broke:angryfire Will the tank be ok with daily water changes?


For a while. Water flow is needed though.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> For a while. Water flow is needed though.


I have a powerhed...maybe I can somehow place a bag of purigen in front of it.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I have a powerhed...maybe I can somehow place a bag of purigen in front of it.



OH YEAH i finally got around to buying some purigen for my eheim 2217... i'm a little confused on how you put it in the filter though. Do you just lay it down or do you put it in a bag? What pad does the purigen replace? How much do i put in the filter?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> OH YEAH i finally got around to buying some purigen for my eheim 2217... i'm a little confused on how you put it in the filter though. Do you just lay it down or do you put it in a bag? What pad does the purigen replace? How much do i put in the filter?


Lol. How much did you buy? The 100mL or 250mL (or something bigger)? Because the 100mL already comes in a pouch (which is super handy) and you can just place that right in your filter. Any other sizes to have to put in a very fine bag (because the beads are super tiny). Purigen replaces the carbon pad, since Purigen removes...alot more than carbon


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Youre welcome


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Lol. How much did you buy? The 100mL or 250mL (or something bigger)? Because the 100mL already comes in a pouch (which is super handy) and you can just place that right in your filter. Any other sizes to have to put in a very fine bag (because the beads are super tiny). Purigen replaces the carbon pad, since Purigen removes...alot more than carbon


I bought the 250ml. So i have to get a bag to put it in? D:

I think petsmart carries it, so if needed i'll just go pick up a 100ml package. Then i'll have the 250ml for refills.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Youre welcome


I completely forgot - my good friend Chase here helped pay for half of a new Eheim impeller



AzFishKid said:


> I bought the 250ml. So i have to get a bag to put it in? D:
> 
> I think petsmart carries it, so if needed i'll just go pick up a 100ml package. Then i'll have the 250ml for refills.


The package they come in aren't resealable. However, they are super easy to regenerate, so you'll never need to buy any more I heard bsmith has used the same pouch for 2 years...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What did Chase buy?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> What did Chase buy?


Helped pay for half of a new eheim impeller (with ceramic shaft)...I provided the other half


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

just tryin to help you get your tank running!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hmmm ok.. well it's too late to cancel that order, so i guess i'll try and resell it lol.

That was awfully nice of you chase!


----------



## gn3ric (Sep 3, 2009)

Tycoon, 


How much did you spend total for ADA tank soil etc? :X


-Eric


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, that rimless tank is the coolest i've seen. Can you please tell me the brand name or a website that sells it so i can try to get one? I need that tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

gn3ric said:


> Tycoon,
> 
> 
> How much did you spend total for ADA tank soil etc? :X
> ...


I believe it was around $112 with a 10% discount (and plus tax). Do the math yourself for the cost w/o the discount



Drink_soy_sauce said:


> Wow, that rimless tank is the coolest i've seen. Can you please tell me the brand name or a website that sells it so i can try to get one? I need that tank


The brand is Huey Hung Miracle Rimless Miracle Baby (or something like that). This is the website of the company, but the tanks are not listed for sale there I believe the only way to buy the exact tank is to ask a LFS to order one for you, or find it elsewhere online.


----------



## gn3ric (Sep 3, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I believe it was around $112 with a 10% discount (and plus tax). Do the math yourself for the cost w/o the discount
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information Tycoon. As of doing the math w/o the discount no thanks because I know rimless tank can get up in price pretty fast.. hahaha. Love your tank man!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

gn3ric said:


> Thanks for the information Tycoon. As of doing the math w/o the discount no thanks because I know rimless tank can get up in price pretty fast.. hahaha. Love your tank man!


Actually, you're in San Jose, so you could go to the store I went to to get the rimless tank


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I have decided to go emersed for a couple of days...hopefully I didn't do anything wrong. Fill the water level up to the crown of the plants, seal the tank off with plastic wrap, and mist every couple of days. That's right, right?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

fill water up to the top of the substrate, though a couple of days emersed wont really do anything except throw your plants for a loop when you fill it back up...


----------



## Drink_soy_sauce (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahh okay i will try my LFS since i can't seem to find it online. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> fill water up to the top of the substrate, though a couple of days emersed wont really do anything except throw your plants for a loop when you fill it back up...


Ugh. Will they die when I submerge them?



Drink_soy_sauce said:


> Ahh okay i will try my LFS since i can't seem to find it online. Thanks for the quick response.


The Aquarium Showroom


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey AZ, nice to meet you. LOL, I didn't see that post.

Z, how come everything you have breaks? LOL. Hopefully, it's all back together.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Hey AZ, nice to meet you. LOL, I didn't see that post.
> 
> Z, how come everything you have breaks? LOL. Hopefully, it's all back together.




So the new tank is all set up now. I'm WAY too tired to take pictures - today I went to an amusement park, then spent almost 4 hours tearing down the old tank/setting up the new one. I'll get pictures up tomorrow.

Oh, and the filter works now


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

ZTM, I know how you feel about messed up stuff...I just found out my 29 is beginning to leak...I know how I'm spending tommorrow, yep, with the flu tearing down a stupid 29 to reseal it setting up another tank in it's stead.... :eek5: :thumbsdow

Good luck on your tank though! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> ZTM, I know how you feel about messed up stuff...I just found out my 29 is beginning to leak...I know how I'm spending tommorrow, yep, with the flu tearing down a stupid 29 to reseal it setting up another tank in it's stead.... :eek5: :thumbsdow
> 
> Good luck on your tank though! :thumbsup:


Sorry to hear about the tank/your flu Hope everything goes well for you:thumbsup:

Thanks!


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! 

I have ~20 fish + MILLIONS of snails to move so it'll be worth a journal of it's own...J/K...Atleast my 10gal is doing great *knock on wood*...


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So the new tank is all set up now. I'm WAY too tired to take pictures - today I went to an amusement park, then spent almost 4 hours tearing down the old tank/setting up the new one. I'll get pictures up tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, and the filter works now



any pictures???


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

xximanoobxx said:


> any pictures???


:iamwithst:biggrin:roud:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

xximanoobxx said:


> any pictures???





clwatkins10 said:


> :iamwithst:biggrin:roud:


Oh yeah I forgot about those:biggrin:

(These pics are from the old tank)






























































_Hairgrass progress..._









_Petite
_


































_Finally the FTS!_​


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

GREAT! :thumbsup:
Where'd you get the hg and petite?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> GREAT! :thumbsup:
> Where'd you get the hg and petite?


Hairgrass from legomaniac and petite from craigthor

I never knew how beautiful AquaSoil looks in a rimless tank under 6700K lights...until now


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good job Zoo. Did you make it to the OH this past weekend?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

hey buddy, i might be ditching the CRS. how do you feel about 13 more crazies in your tank?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Good job Zoo. Did you make it to the OH this past weekend?


No, my parents won't drive that far for a "fish club" meeting:hihi: So I think I may have to buy some plants from your tank sometime soon



chase127 said:


> hey buddy, i might be ditching the CRS. how do you feel about 13 more crazies in your tank?


I would love that I just need to sell some stuff from my 10 gallon in order to make some more money, then I'll get back to you on those


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> hey buddy, i might be ditching the CRS. how do you feel about 13 more crazies in your tank?


now say whaaa.
How much?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> now say whaaa.
> How much?


NO. MY DEAL. BACK OFF:icon_twis


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> NO. MY DEAL. BACK OFF:icon_twis


Yeah, I guess I do need to save my money.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice progress ZTM! Tank's looking great! Is the AS cycled? I notice there is fish/shrimp in there and never really considered that stuff safe until a few months after the inital introduction and cycling.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Nice progress ZTM! Tank's looking great! Is the AS cycled? I notice there is fish/shrimp in there and never really considered that stuff safe until a few months after the inital introduction and cycling.


Yeah the AS is cycled, although I'm not sure if it's 100% cycled because 1 Hara Jerdoni died ($5 down the drain...*sigh*. But there's still 2 left).


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll let you know nextime I do a trim. You can just have it all.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oooooooooohh...I like :hihi:. So, hairgrass along the front, stems behind the blyxa?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

This bothers me every time


chase127 said:


> Youre welcome


PUNCTUATION, MAN!

I bet it bothers Zoot too.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Oooooooooohh...I like :hihi:. So, hairgrass along the front, stems behind the blyxa?


Yeah, something like that



clwatkins10 said:


> This bothers me every time
> 
> 
> PUNCTUATION, MAN!
> ...


It does. I'm a huge grammar/neat freak

And Nick, thanks (your post is at the end of a different page, and I don't know how to do multi-quotes with posts on different pages...)


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> No, my parents won't drive that far for a "fish club" meeting:hihi: So I think I may have to buy some plants from your tank sometime soon
> 
> 
> 
> I would love that I just need to sell some stuff from my 10 gallon in order to make some more money, then I'll get back to you on those





clwatkins10 said:


> now say whaaa.
> How much?





ZooTycoonMaster said:


> NO. MY DEAL. BACK OFF:icon_twis


Hey um the boxing ring is in the lounge :tongue: Probably cheap... they dont glow under a blacklight and theyre just not doing it for me


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> this bothers me every time
> 
> 
> punctuation, man!
> ...





zootycoonmaster said:


> it does. I'm a huge grammar/neat freak



hey; 

no shrimps four you?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

When I get the money I might


----------



## gn3ric (Sep 3, 2009)

tycoon, 

So what did you do with your old fluorite? I'm thinking about switching to aqua soil... but I'm not sure if it's worth it. My plants aren't doing so well right now. My rotalas are fine, but.. other ones aren't doing so well. It seems they lack nutrients .. its starting to turn kinda brown and transparent? Any other possible reason why? 

-Eric


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

gn3ric said:


> tycoon,
> 
> So what did you do with your old fluorite? I'm thinking about switching to aqua soil... but I'm not sure if it's worth it. My plants aren't doing so well right now. My rotalas are fine, but.. other ones aren't doing so well. It seems they lack nutrients .. its starting to turn kinda brown and transparent? Any other possible reason why?
> 
> -Eric


I'm trying to sell my Flourite, but that isn't working out too well

I've found this site to be extremely helpful in determining causes of plant deficiencies.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I did some calculating, and found out that my tank is 1 cm bigger than a 45-P So I'll be looking at some 45-P's for some inspiration...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

pick me pick me!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> pick me pick me!


Yeah I looked at yours

The camera broke, so no pictures until we either fix it or buy a new one


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Picture-less update:

The tank is doing great, although I see a couple of snails The Hairgrass is slowly throwing out runners, and the Staurogyne is going crazy! I've counted 9 side shoots (3 I already cut off and planted separately).


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugh my stupid shrimp don't know the concept of "keeping the food in the petri dish so you don't leave the uneaten food to rot in the substrate":icon_evil


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

All this bubbling from DIY CO2!









I need your input...which one of these photos is the best?
A)









B)









C)









D)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Whoa, the tank looks great! Photo A. is the best, but I like the subjects of the other two better


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice! The Blyxa is crazy green . I think I agree with CL that the first pic is probably the best (or at least in focus more than the rest). 

If my downoi ever starts branching off, I'll send you some. But right now it seems to want to grow vertical and not multiply for some reason.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Nice! The Blyxa is crazy green . I think I agree with CL that the first pic is probably the best (or at least in focus more than the rest).
> 
> If my downoi ever starts branching off, I'll send you some. But right now it seems to want to grow vertical and not multiply for some reason.


You can just cut off the tops and replant them. They _are_ stem plants

Thanks guys! If the first pic had 2 CRS in them, that would be awesome. But they seemed to prefer the back of the tank instead of the front


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the green. Good job~!!!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks great ZTM!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks AZ 

On a completely unrelated note, I saw 2 CRS babies! Theyre a little less than a centimeter long, so I hope they live!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I have a bunch of pictures of a baby CRS, but I don't know which one to submit into a photo competition. So I would like your guys' opinion If none of them are that good, I'll just submit the one with the RCS on the previous page.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









I personally like the last one


----------



## madmax666 (Nov 22, 2008)

im sorry i think i missed this but what are those bushy narrow leaf plants?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

madmax666 said:


> im sorry i think i missed this but what are those bushy narrow leaf plants?


Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I like your new scape. Sometimes simple is just refreshing!  I just went kinda simple with my 10g shrimp tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I like your new scape. Sometimes simple is just refreshing!  I just went kinda simple with my 10g shrimp tank.


Thanks Tex Gal

I got 2 new Endler's today, along with a bunch of plants (for free!:bounce


















During water change:









Limno. sp 'Wavy' and Polygonum Kawagoneum (something like that)









Crypt Parva:









Hygrophilia polysperma sp. "Ceylon" and Polygonum 'Sao Paulo'









Rotala Macrandra from speedie (thanks!)









Hydrocotle sp. (also from speedie):









Post-water change FTS:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That blyxa is huge!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I know, I need to get rid of most of it in order to make room for the new plants

Darn, I should have brought some to the meeting today...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zoo,

Nice meeting you man. Didn't know you were so young haha. Hope you like the plants. I like the Staurogyne ... alot. Thanks!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Zoo,
> 
> Nice meeting you man. Didn't know you were so young haha. Hope you like the plants. I like the Staurogyne ... alot. Thanks!


Thanks Nick I feel guilty for taking so many plants from you but only giving you 1 plant:icon_redf


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

No worries. That's what the club is all about. Just spreading the love


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

yo son the tank is looking great! nice endlers too


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> yo son the tank is looking great! nice endlers too


Thanks The pictures don't do much justice, they look _really_ beautiful in person.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Notice anything different? (ignore the floating plants, I'll get to those eventually)









So I'm kind of stuck on the final stocking plan for this tank. Currently I have 2 Endler's, 2 wild guppies, 3 Boraras Maculatus (I didn't realize I had so little until now), 1 Zebra Danio, 2 Neon Tetras, and 1 or 2 Hara Jerdoni. I plan on getting rid of the Danio and Tetras and wild guppies. From there I can either increase the school of Maculatus, or replace them with a completely new fish. I'm thinking of either a school of Boraras Briggitae (because they look so much different...and cooler), 1-2 Clown Killies, or 1-2 Threadfin Rainbowfish. I chose these because they are small fish and are somewhat shrimp-safe. What would you guys like to see in this tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Say no to duckweed! On another note, you sure can farm plants, still.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> Say no to duckweed! On another note, you sure can farm plants, still.


I'm too lazy to take out the duckweed...:icon_roll

I think it's the aquasoil that's making the plants grow...I've never had plants grow this good before


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking at the ADA Nature layouts, and it seems like they all have either wood or rocks, but not both. I'm not much of a rock person, so I'm wondering if I should just find some awesome wood and just use those instead.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I have seen some very coo wood/ rock combo tanks. I would suggest more hardscape though, or use smaller plants. Your hardscape is kinda hidden.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> I have seen some very coo wood/ rock combo tanks. I would suggest more hardscape though, or use smaller plants. Your hardscape is kinda hidden.


I think I'm going to rotate the wood a bit, because there's a piece that juts out and I'm going to re-plant the Blyxa behind that part so you can see it. And then maybe add some moss or mini pellia to the wood


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds good man


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Small update:









Just some random pictures that I took


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks good ZTM! Don't give the aquasoil all the credit! 

Nice to see you are sticking with your tradition of some random floating stems at the surface. :icon_mrgr


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

fastfreddie said:


> Looks good ZTM! Don't give the aquasoil all the credit!
> 
> Nice to see you are sticking with your tradition of some random floating stems at the surface. :icon_mrgr


Yes, the floating stems are unavoidable in a tank like this


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


>


This must be your best picture to date!
Still have floating junk, eh? :flick:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> This must be your best picture to date!
> Still have floating junk, eh? :flick:


Haha, yes. Speedie gave me a whole bunch of Hydrocotle at the last SFBAAPS meet, and there's no room to plant them all:icon_roll


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sell or RAOK em Ryan. I got plenty if you need more down the line. If you want some downoi, I'll have some smaller ones soon. Lemme know dude. 

Nick


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Sell or RAOK em Ryan. I got plenty if you need more down the line. If you want some downoi, I'll have some smaller ones soon. Lemme know dude.
> 
> Nick


Downoi is so tempting ._.

Here's an updated FTS:









And some pics of a baby CRS that I attempted:


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm really lovin' the new tank!  I'm really tempted by a new 10gal rimless...but I've got the new rimmed one which is pretty fun...for now.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like that carpet that you got goin' there. I'm surprised it isn't growing vertical.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> I'm really lovin' the new tank!  I'm really tempted by a new 10gal rimless...but I've got the new rimmed one which is pretty fun...for now.


Was it you or demosthenes that offered me a Mini-L? If it was you, you can use that one



CL said:


> I like that carpet that you got goin' there. I'm surprised it isn't growing vertical.


I'm surprised too


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

wow! this has progressed a lot since i saw it last. nice job


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Was it you or demosthenes that offered me a Mini-L? If it was you, you can use that one


Demosthenes I would think...I don't have any ADA tanks...yet.  I did offer you a rimless 10, but I ended up using it until my cat cracked it. :\

I think my mom has made it clear, the next tank I get, I'll be living in, so I'm aiming for a 180gal to stretch my fins. lol


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

nice shrimp babiez! the blyxa rocks  how abuot some thin stems to fill in the back?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> nice shrimp babiez! the blyxa rocks  how abuot some thin stems to fill in the back?


I'm working on it...they'll fill in eventually



demonbreedr16 said:


> Demosthenes I would think...I don't have any ADA tanks...yet.  I did offer you a rimless 10, but I ended up using it until my cat cracked it. :\
> 
> I think my mom has made it clear, the next tank I get, I'll be living in, so I'm aiming for a 180gal to stretch my fins. lol


LOL good luck with that


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is that a dwarf Hydrocoytle species in there?

(Uh oh, I may be in trouble... *sigh*)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Is that a dwarf Hydrocoytle species in there?
> 
> (Uh oh, I may be in trouble... *sigh*)


Yes, it's Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. It's a really cool plant and stays low to the substrate (in high light, I assume)

What'd you do now, Laura?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A cool new plant... and... I... want... some.... (sigh)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> A cool new plant... and... I... want... some.... (sigh)


LOL it is a cool new plant.

If you noticed, there's a _huge_ bunch of it floating on the surface...just waiting to be planted in a tank...

PM me if you're interested


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaa

Don't tempt me! I don't have anywhere to put it right now!

What about this- keep it going and I'll get some from you later down the road. :hihi:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Don't tempt me! I don't have anywhere to put it right now!
> 
> What about this- keep it going and I'll get some from you later down the road. :hihi:


Oh it'll definitely keep on going...there's a new runner every other day


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice tank man.
My *next* tank gotta be a rimless!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

We got a new camera today and I was messing around with the color settings a bit....


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin good Ryan. I like the new camera dude. Whats the make and model? I may be able to help you if its a Canon. Lemme know if you need some pointers. 

Tank is looking good. You still need to toss that floating hydrocoytle lol.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow.. so that's what your tank really looks like! I really like it. I think the middle pic is the best as far as color. Are you still enjoying this tank? It's coming along nicely. 

Try using the camera timer mode, and set the camera on a chair or stool. It also helps me sometimes to move my light slightly off center toward front or rear. 

For everyone reading through this journal, ZTM enlightened me on all the basics of planted tanks when I first joined TPT, and answered about a million questions with links and everything. He is a good guy! You can see why his journal is 58 pages!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good Ryan. I like the new camera dude. Whats the make and model? I may be able to help you if its a Canon. Lemme know if you need some pointers.
> 
> Tank is looking good. You still need to toss that floating hydrocoytle lol.


Thanks! And yeah, I plan to ship the Hydrocotyle tomorrow:hihi:

Unfortunately, it's a Casio camera, and not a Canon:icon_sad:



fastfreddie said:


> Wow.. so that's what your tank really looks like! I really like it. I think the middle pic is the best as far as color. Are you still enjoying this tank? It's coming along nicely.
> 
> Try using the camera timer mode, and set the camera on a chair or stool. It also helps me sometimes to move my light slightly off center toward front or rear.
> 
> For everyone reading through this journal, ZTM enlightened me on all the basics of planted tanks when I first joined TPT, and answered about a million questions with links and everything. He is a good guy! You can see why his journal is 58 pages!!!


Thanks Freddie, I was just doing my job to help out the newbies:icon_roll


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sick tank man!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that hydrocotyle makes a sick carpet! I may need to try that in my tank. Does it grow along the substrate naturally, or do you have to train it?
Very nice. Congrats on the baby shrimp


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Sick tank man!


Thanks Chris



CL said:


> Wow, that hydrocotyle makes a sick carpet! I may need to try that in my tank. Does it grow along the substrate naturally, or do you have to train it?
> Very nice. Congrats on the baby shrimp


Nope, I don't do anything to it at all other than plant some in any bare spotsroud:


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

cant belive i missed this one looking good


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

update this shizzle!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

bigboij said:


> cant belive i missed this one looking good


Thanks



chase127 said:


> update this shizzle!


There's not really much to update Just some overgrown Blyxa and a better looking Hydrocotyle carpet.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thas what i wana see


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Thas what i wana see


Picture-less update

I got 2 new Threadfin Rainbowfish yesterday These guys are really cool. They're about 2", but they have narrow throats so they may not be able to eat baby shrimp.


----------



## demonbreedr16 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ha! That's Ironic! I got 2 new threadfins recently AND for my 10gal...They are really cool fish and should color up nice for ya. Just remember, due to their narrow throats you have to make sure they can eat the food you give them and adjust it if they can't. Mine are also co-existing with 14 guppy fry, so your baby shrimp *should* be safe.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome tank, Z!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

demonbreedr16 said:


> Ha! That's Ironic! I got 2 new threadfins recently AND for my 10gal...They are really cool fish and should color up nice for ya. Just remember, due to their narrow throats you have to make sure they can eat the food you give them and adjust it if they can't. Mine are also co-existing with 14 guppy fry, so your baby shrimp *should* be safe.


LOL that is pretty ironic And yeah, I have some small frozen food and small flakes, so they should be ok



Chrisinator said:


> Awesome tank, Z!


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Looks great, ZTM!


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

I have threadfin in with my red cherries and the population has not been affected. I have found that the most popular food for the threadfin are a tiny red pellet (less than a millimetre) that i drop into the flow from the canister so that it sinks. I also feed a guppy/fry fish food thats a powder/small bites and thats popular.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Z, aren't threadfin's schooling fish? or are they a little bit more flexible being kept in pairs?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Looks great, ZTM!


Thanks AZ



Lindo said:


> I have threadfin in with my red cherries and the population has not been affected. I have found that the most popular food for the threadfin are a tiny red pellet (less than a millimetre) that i drop into the flow from the canister so that it sinks. I also feed a guppy/fry fish food thats a powder/small bites and thats popular.


Thanks for the info - I'll see if I can find tiny pellets like that



Chrisinator said:


> Z, aren't threadfin's schooling fish? or are they a little bit more flexible being kept in pairs?


Yes, normally they are a schooling fish, but I didn't have enough money or room to house a school of them


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Do you have a male and a female, do you think?


Hey, wicked title!


Your title kinda makes sense because your have so many different species of fish and plants that it's a freakin zoo!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Do you have a male and a female, do you think?
> 
> 
> Hey, wicked title!
> ...


Actually, one of them has longer fins and more color, so I'm pretty sure I have a male and female But I heard they're hard to breed.

And yeah, I guess the title does have some irony in it


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Actually, one of them has longer fins and more color, so I'm pretty sure I have a male and female But I heard they're hard to breed.


Get at it! You've been succesful breeding CRS and RCS!
Happy new year, buddy!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Get at it! You've been succesful breeding CRS and RCS!
> Happy new year, buddy!


Thanks



Chrisinator said:


> Updates?


Haha, I actually took some pictures of the tank and the I saw your comment










Some cool moss I got at AFA:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I freaking love your tank! I'm dying for that Hydrocotyle.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That hydrocotyle sure has gotten thick. It's gonna be a mess in my tank :icon_eek:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> I freaking love your tank! I'm dying for that Hydrocotyle.


Thanks Would you like some? I have a bunch of extras.



CL said:


> That hydrocotyle sure has gotten thick. It's gonna be a mess in my tank :icon_eek:


Yeah, but it provides great cover for baby shrimp


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

what kind of light does hydrocotle need? i may want a trade homie  tanks lookin pretty snazzy


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

chase127 said:


> what kind of light does hydrocotle need? i may want a trade homie  tanks lookin pretty snazzy


any light, IME. I've got some in every one of my tanks that aren't saltwater (I even use it in my vivariums)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> what kind of light does hydrocotle need? i may want a trade homie  tanks lookin pretty snazzy


What CL said, any light is fine for it. Just tell me what you'd like to trade for it..I'll be ready



CL said:


> any light, IME. I've got some in every one of my tanks that aren't saltwater (I even use it in my vivariums)


----------



## Triv (Jan 10, 2010)

I truly dig that tank. Very nice mix of interesting plants and scaping.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


>


what is your foreground plant? i really like that?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Triv said:


> I truly dig that tank. Very nice mix of interesting plants and scaping.


Thank you



problemman said:


> what is your foreground plant? i really like that?


That would be Hydrocotyle sibthiorpoides.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I found a "name" for the tank...zongtseng means "Safe place" in Na'vi:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nerd 
I'm not sure what else to say that would be more on topic haha


----------



## Fish4Fun (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you for the idea and posting about using the breeder basket as a shrimp holder!!!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> Nerd
> I'm not sure what else to say that would be more on topic haha


Lol well I couldn't think of any other names Plus Avatar was an awesome movie.



Fish4Fun said:


> Thank you for the idea and posting about using the breeder basket as a shrimp holder!!!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!


You're welcome?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Taysius (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow! It does remind me a little of Avatar. The stems make me think of tall trees. That carpet is great!


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

This is looking great! i agree with everyone, your carpet is pretty cool. i can't imagine trimming it though. how long after trimming does is take to grow the leaves back?
if you can, try turning down the exposure on your camera a little i think it would help alot


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeeaahhh, those pictures aren't gonna cut it :biggrin:. Crank the shutter speed up a few notches and stick with the White Balance you used in the 2nd pic :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Taysius said:


> Wow! It does remind me a little of Avatar.  The stems make me think of tall trees. That carpet is great!


Haha thanks Actually I didn't think of the tank looking like Avatar, I just saw the movie and looked up words from the language:redface:



JennaH said:


> This is looking great! i agree with everyone, your carpet is pretty cool. i can't imagine trimming it though. how long after trimming does is take to grow the leaves back?
> if you can, try turning down the exposure on your camera a little i think it would help alot


To be honest, I've never trimmed the carpet at all I'm afraid that I'm going to uproot everything:hihi:



legomaniac89 said:


> Yeeaahhh, those pictures aren't gonna cut it :biggrin:. Crank the shutter speed up a few notches and stick with the White Balance you used in the 2nd pic :thumbsup:


Thanks Lego I'll take some pictures now and see if that helps...


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Beatiful!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool tank ZooMan! And a great thread ta boot! roud:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i love the carpet, but you need more stems


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Chrisinator said:


> Beatiful!


Thanks Chris!



EdTheEdge said:


> Cool tank ZooMan! And a great thread ta boot! roud:


Thanks Ed



chase127 said:


> i love the carpet, but you need more stems


I know, I have some coming in the mail soon


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I planted some Ludwigia Cuba in the tank...it looks like a real jungle in there, so if I can pull this off I'll have an Avatar jungle:hihi:


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So I planted some Ludwigia Cuba in the tank...it looks like a real jungle in there, so if I can pull this off I'll have an Avatar jungle:hihi:


Ludwigia cuba is an awesome plant. Where did you get it from?

Tank looks great!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Ludwigia cuba is an awesome plant. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Tank looks great!


I got it from JustOneMore21

Thanks!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuude updateeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I know, I wanna see this jungle of yours


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I have those foreground plants you have all over the place here in south Florida, but in the lawn and stuff, could i just grab some and plant it in my tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> I have those foreground plants you have all over the place here in south Florida, but in the lawn and stuff, could i just grab some and plant it in my tank?


My guess is that you have regular pennywort (Brazilian pennywort), which you could grow in an aquarium, it just wouldn't stay so low.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuude updateeeeeeeeeeeeeee





CL said:


> I know, I wanna see this jungle of yours


Lol it's WAAAAAAAAAY overgrown. I'm going to sell some of the plants and then find a new carpet plant to mess around with


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, post a freaking picture already


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

cool tank and journal. +1 on keeping a journal thats 61 pages. Thats a tuff thing to to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

update, ya loosa


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I sold about half of the Hydrocotyle and all of the Cuba, and unfortunately I didn't take any pictures while it was still a jungle I have some UG coming in the mail soon.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

LAME, but excited nonetheless


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> LAME, but excited nonetheless


Haha yep:icon_cool It should be here in a couple of days, and then I'll plant it and hopefully it'll carpet.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the UG planted...hopefully it survives.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Mini update:

Since I planted the UG, I see some very small runners. I can't tell if those were already attached to the plant, or if they're new. But either way, it's growing!

I still have no idea with what to do with the left side of the tank. There's the piece of wood, some rocks, a bunch of Hydrocotyle, and some Crypts. Maybe I should sell the wood/stones and find some more interesting pieces?

Oh well. I'm basically talking to myself right now


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Pictures are fun


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You're talking to yourself?
Pictures are worth 1000 words.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

*grumble* Make me do work...

We got a new camera that I have no idea how to work....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

1. You've got some cool plants.
2. The UG is indeed growing.
3. You need a scape


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> 1. You've got some cool plants.
> 2. The UG is indeed growing.
> 3. You need a scape


1. Really? I thought they were all boring
2. Haha cool
3. I know!!!!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to take some pictures today since I got some new CRS in the mail....



















UG progress









An Endler's Livebearer I managed to shoot


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Lol i love your scape  and yay for shrimp, they rule!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> Lol i love your scape  and yay for shrimp, they rule!


I like my scape too A Hydrocotyle mountain and an algae-covered piece of wood:hihi:

And yes, shrimp do rule!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So the shrimp are in...they seem to be doing well


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yay shrimp


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The following photos are from a new camera that we just got today:




































And these pictures were taken on Sunday (with the previous camera):


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

I see the UG is doing okay  Nice camera, clear pics. I likey. Now get a scape


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> I see the UG is doing okay  Nice camera, clear pics. I likey. Now get a scape


Yes, the UG has grown immensely since the last photos.

I'll see if I can manage a scape sometime in the near future


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

How about a hardscape?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

chase127 said:


> How about a hardscape?


It's all buried under that moss...I figure I shouldn't remove it since the shrimp seem to love it


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I bought 10 Norman's Lampeyes on Monday. Well 9 Lampeyes and 1 mystery fish, but it's close enough

I'll put up pictures when I don't feel lazy:hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Get over your laziness ASAP


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome shrimp


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow man. I've been gone for a few months and I see you're still kickn it hard with sweet tanks


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> Get over your laziness ASAP


Fine, since you asked



monkeyruler90 said:


> Awesome shrimp





Down_Shift said:


> Wow man. I've been gone for a few months and I see you're still kickn it hard with sweet tanks


Thanks guys!

Purple Bamboo


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yaaay. Awesome fish and plant. Didn't you used to have some purple bamboo? It's such a cool plant.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CL said:


> Yaaay. Awesome fish and plant. Didn't you used to have some purple bamboo? It's such a cool plant.


Yeah, in my old tank. But it died. I'm going to see if it prefers AquaSoil now:icon_roll


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

It will  Post some pics of the new shrimpies!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Any updates in picture form?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Any updates in picture form?


I thought about taking a picture about half an hour ago, but the lights just turned off. Maybe tomorrow if I remember


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Any updates in picture form?


Ask and you shall receive*

*Not 100% accurate when it comes to taking pictures

The tank as of 10 minutes ago (with my state-of-the art cooling system!)









Attempted Norman's Lampeyes pictures:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

staghorn algae?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

[STRIKE]Clado[/STRIKE] Very thick Spirogyra and/or Hair Algae. But I'm going to get rid of that moss and either replace it with the moss on the right side, or get a whole new piece of wood and put that moss on that wood.

Which one of these would look better?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Rod is uploading pictures of new, smaller pieces tonight or tomorrow so I suggest waiting until you see those. He mentioned that they are some of the best he has found yet.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

dj2005 said:


> Rod is uploading pictures of new, smaller pieces tonight or tomorrow so I suggest waiting until you see those. He mentioned that they are some of the best he has found yet.


I know...I guess I'll wait then


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

HAHA i do the same thing to cool my tank, just on a much larger scale. I get a huge ziploc bag and fill it with 1 gallon of water, then freeze it. It's so pro.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> HAHA i do the same thing to cool my tank, just on a much larger scale. I get a huge ziploc bag and fill it with 1 gallon of water, then freeze it. It's so pro.


Haha I do that too, except with 6 1/2" x 3" snack ziploc bags. I alternate between that and frozen water bottles


----------



## mattrt09 (Jun 12, 2010)

tank looks great i just read through all 64 pages!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So I decided to replant the UG today because it wasn't spreading very well and it kept on getting uprooted. I'll post pictures later when I'm done with homework


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So I decided to replant the UG today because it wasn't spreading very well and it kept on getting uprooted. I'll post pictures later when I'm done with homework


So...where are those pictures??


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

After a couple of months on "hiatus", I'm back!

So apparently an anonymous person renewed my bronze subscription for me! Thank you, whoever you are 

If he/she wants to tell me who you are, I'll post some pictures of my tank


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> After a couple of months on "hiatus", I'm back!
> 
> So apparently an anonymous person*s* renewed my bronze subscription for me! Thank you, whoever you are
> 
> If he/she wants to tell me who you are, I'll post some pictures of my tank


roud:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So apparently an anonymous *person *renewed my bronze subscription for me


Person's*


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy New Year guys!!

I went to SF yesterday and got some Microrasbora Nana Nothing from AFA though :/


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yay! Finally!

Looks good!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Its been half a year since you've updated. Now would be a good time to.


----------

